# Diver One - New Models



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been spending a lot of time working on the new Diver One range, the 40mm model in Swiss Made Quartz, I've designed the new version on the British/French Military Sub specification, the military required strong spring bars, highly visible dial/hands and a Matt finish.

The dial has been revamped and I wanted to make it highly visible but also simple. I also wanted to move away from the Omega Ploprof dial that is predominately used by Deep Blue watches, I was unaware of this when I first set out to make a few Diving watches for my workmates.

The watch will be available in;

Brushed steel, yellow hands with black dial and black bezel
Brushed steel, yellow hands with a blue dial and blue bezel
Black PVD, orange hands with a black dial and bezel.


































A limited edition version of 100 each year will be available and named the M.S.17 the 17 after the year 2017, M.S. for Military Specification, next year it will be M.S.18 and this is a nod towards my love of Tudor Snowflakes especially the Marine Nationale models, the watches will be numbered and have a high quality Toxic NATO strap that Terry from toxicnatos.com is kindly letting me use again.
















The Diver One has its own strap design based on the Italian leather straps seen on vintage watches today, as I'm using the same single shoulder spring bars as Rolex and Tudor did on the Submariner I'm hoping to see them fitted to Snowflakes and 5513 Subs.

As the same manufacturer that make the Bell Diver 1 are now making the Diver One models so I expect the quality to be second to none.

A special edition is being produced for my colleagues at work involved in the Diving trials onboard the new Seven Kestrel Diving Support Vessel, the hands will be red to match the colour of the hull and a Kestrel logo will be engraved on the case back, the owners name will also be engraved on the case back.

















New Diver One Specification

40 mm by 47.7 by 14mm
316L Surgical grade Stainless Steel
7mm screw down crown with D1 logo
120 Click unidirectional bezel
Aluminium bezel insert with Luminous pearl 
Blue Super Luminova SL-BGW9 on the dial, hands and bezel pearl
Domed sapphire crystal with blue Anti Reflective coating on the underside
Ronda 515SM Swiss Made movement
300m ~ 1000ft
Drilled through lugs with strong single shoulder spring bars 20mm X 2mm X 1.2mm
Scurfa Watches rubber strap based on the Italian leather straps seen on lots of vintage Diving watches today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick179 (May 21, 2015)

Any idea on launch dates and prices yet?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

nick179 said:


> Any idea on launch dates and prices yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


should be around 3 months and I'm not 100% on the price just yet in case I get spanked with the exchange rate when the final payment is due, as usual the watches will be great value for the money.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

They look fantastic! I will be looking forward to owning (at least) one. 

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## nick179 (May 21, 2015)

Just in time for Christmas! Great timing. 
The watches look great by the way.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

The M.S.17 looks very nice. I like the more neutral hands. Also want to see live pics of the blue. Could look really nice with the blue and yellow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Any possibility of a lumed bezel?

ohpleaseohpleaseohplease


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sharksmile said:


> Any possibility of a lumed bezel?
> 
> ohpleaseohpleaseohplease


I have designed the new Diver One with a lot of feedback and the request for an aluminium insert was huge, second was the lume!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> The M.S.17 looks very nice. I like the more neutral hands. Also want to see live pics of the blue. Could look really nice with the blue and yellow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow. That blue!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Looks to be another terrific offering. Personally I like the orange on black.

Thank goodness these didn't come out in 2013 - M.S. 13 would not have been good.

The Kestrel's case back looks great, but maybe incorporate the number 7 into it somewhere?

I look forward to them.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! That rubber strap looks nice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

scurfa said:


> I have designed the new Diver One with a lot of feedback and the request for an aluminium insert was huge, second was the lume!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in for the black with orange hands. Very nice looking watch.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The new models look great, Paul !

Love the new dials and hands, drilled lugs and shoulderless spring bars ... and yes, I too prefer the matte aluminium inserts with just the lumed pip.

Here's hoping that there will be an Auto version of the M.S. somewhere down the line !!!

Regards,


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to be in the forefront of the queue for this shouting "Shut up and take my money!"

Seriously, looks like a winner and I'll be winning all the way when I get one (or two).


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

70monte said:


> I'm in for the black with orange hands. Very nice looking watch.


My favourite 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

You made it in blue!!!! Thank, you Paul. 
I will be in for a blue/yellow for myself and a black/black/orange for my son, who needs a REAL watch in addition to his G-Shock. 
And +1 on the aluminum bezel insert. I don't really dislike lumed bezels, but they now seem kinda gimmicky.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about the M.S.17 now? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Hahaha. I just mentioned I would love to see a 40mm version today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

very nice looking. If the black with orange hands ever had an auto movement it would instantly become my "official" dive/snorkel/beach/any other water activity watch


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Perhaps a dumb ? But have to do it, just making sure is the: Kestrel just going to be for your buddies ?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Very cool designs. Depending on price, I might be in for the blue. I need a grab and go diver and the new 40mm case fits my wrist perfect. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Love the blue, will the bezel be ceramic?


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I like it, most probably getting the blue one if price is right. I would have preferred a Ronda 715 in it. Any chance for a bracelet?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Once again Scurfa knocks it out of the park. I've been seeing you post these teasers on Instagram and cannot wait for them to become available. I'm in for the PVD with the orange hands!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

That blue! Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I can see I'm going to have to get my hurry boots on when you put them on sale as the blue will most likely go like nobody's business.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

sticky said:


> I can see I'm going to have to get my hurry boots on when you put them on sale as the blue will most likely go like nobody's business.


Yes, I think so, too. 
Paul, you'd better be sure to make a lot of blues, because there really isn't much else out there in the way of quality 40mm blue quartz divers, and I will bet that your blue will outsell your black 2:1.


----------



## Ventenberry (Sep 27, 2015)

Aluminum bezel? I thought ceramic was the best choice for scratch and dent resistance, although not shatter resistance.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

scurfa said:


> My favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely my favorite. I love black and orange together. I'm wearing my Scurfa Nato today. I love that watch as well. Great job on these new ones.

Wayne


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very very nice. I have been looking forward to this release. 

That blue is spot on. Well done. I will have to see if I can love the yellow hands. If they were white or silver it would be easy. I'm sure the value will be there. 

Now if only Paul would post a lume shot...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the size and the new dial layout is clean and bold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Ventenberry said:


> Aluminum bezel? I thought ceramic was the best choice for scratch and dent resistance, although not shatter resistance.


"Shatter resistance" Would be the main advantage for me. Another thing is that the lume plots on my diver one have fallen out. All in all i much prefer aluminium.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Artonthewrist said:


> Perhaps a dumb ? But have to do it, just making sure is the: Kestrel just going to be for your buddies ?


yes I'm keeping up the tradition of supplying basic dive watches to North Sea divers, over 60 are sold.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> "Shatter resistance" Would be the main advantage for me. Another thing is that the lume plots on my diver one have fallen out. All in all i much prefer aluminium.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It has taken lots of examples to make the new Diver One, alminuium inserts were requested by a majority of previous customers, also the Matt finish matches the new design, the grab and go nature of the Diver One means the watch comes into contact with all sorts of substances that more expensive watches would never be exposed too.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Very very nice. I have been looking forward to this release.
> 
> That blue is spot on. Well done. I will have to see if I can love the yellow hands. If they were white or silver it would be easy. I'm sure the value will be there.
> 
> ...


the lume shot I have is good but the lume is only thinly applied to the prototypes so I don't want any inferior pics floating about.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

dpage said:


> Love the blue, will the bezel be ceramic?


sorry no


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Licu said:


> I like it, most probably getting the blue one if price is right. I would have preferred a Ronda 715 in it. Any chance for a bracelet?


I was going to use the 715 in the new silicon but that watch was going to be £100 more, if I used the 715 in the Diver One the price would be unrealistic, I want the diver one to be an affordable grab and go watch like the original.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Whoa!...so is there a new silicon coming too?

Also Paul thanks for checking in and answering questions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pplateau (Jul 2, 2006)

Just what I'm looking for! Glad you will be offering 40 mm quartz options!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Whoa!...so is there a new silicon coming too?
> 
> Also Paul thanks for checking in and answering questions!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not any more! I worked from August last year until June, the watch was not right, I wanted it higher quality and 41mm, the guy I was working with did not grasp what I wanted and I binned it, I won't put a watch out for the sake of it, it's disappointing but I'm not in it for sales that's why I stopped posting as we just could not cope with all the sales and enquiries.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Artonthewrist said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a dumb ? But have to do it, just making sure is the: Kestrel just going to be for your buddies ?
> ...


Ok fare enough, love the red hand set nice look.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

That blue is sweet !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Paul. These new diver ones should cover the gap left by your last models. The silicon wore just a tad big for me so I like these new models. 

I'm glad you have your priorities straight. No point pursuing it if it stops being enjoyable. 

Sounds like you will have success with these ones form the initial positive response. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

In for the blue. It will be D1 number 3 for me


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

What color are the hands on the M.S. 17? Is the color difference of the hands and the different design on the case back the only thing that makes it limited edition?

Wayne


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

scurfa said:


> I was going to use the 715 in the new silicon but that watch was going to be £100 more, if I used the 715 in the Diver One the price would be unrealistic, I want the diver one to be an affordable grab and go watch like the original.


Thanks for the answer Paul, I was not aware that the price difference was so big. I own the previous Diver 1 and is one of my regulars in the rotation. I will most probably pick the new one too. I would have preferred a bracelet though, even if I have to pay extra for it.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh mi gosh, these look terrific. Only 100 being made? Pity.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

One question, Paul ...

Apart from the drilled lugs and the aluminium insert, is the case and crystal the same as the previous Diver One SS, and Auto Black edition ?

The proportions and looks of those were really great.

Regards,


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Artonthewrist said:


> Ok fare enough, love the red hand set nice look.


Thanks Dan


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

70monte said:


> What color are the hands on the M.S. 17? Is the color difference of the hands and the different design on the case back the only thing that makes it limited edition?
> 
> Wayne


yes the white hands, graduated bezel as per navy spec, toxic NATO strap, individually numbered and the MS 17 case back.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Ramblin man said:


> Oh mi gosh, these look terrific. Only 100 being made? Pity.


Only 100 of the Military Spec watches, the three base models will (hopefully) stay in stock.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> One question, Paul ...
> 
> Apart from the drilled lugs and the aluminium insert, is the case and crystal the same as the previous Diver One SS, and Auto Black edition ?
> 
> ...


no all the parts are different, the watch is bigger as the old model was 39.7mm, its amazing that a tiny amount makes such a difference.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Liked the D1 silicone alot, gifted to someone always ruining his quartz watches with water...its still strong and waterproof .

The D1 steel was nice but 16mm thick was over my limit for quartz. Glad to see its slimmer. Are the MS17 on pre order ? Anyway will be in for a ms17 and blue one .


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> Liked the D1 silicone alot, gifted to someone always ruining his quartz watches with water...its still strong and waterproof .
> 
> The D1 steel was nice but 16mm thick was over my limit for quartz. Glad to see its slimmer. Are the MS17 on pre order ? Anyway will be in for a ms17 and blue one .


yes the MS17 will be pre order and the website will be changing to cope with mailing lists, pre orders, strap sales and correct shipping costs.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Will you put out an announcement for the pre order date and start time ?


----------



## jb1030 (Mar 11, 2013)

Artonthewrist said:


> Will you put out an announcement for the pre order date and start time ?


Outstanding watches. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

scurfa said:


> yes the white hands, graduated bezel as per navy spec, toxic NATO strap, individually numbered and the MS 17 case back.


These look great, Paul! I think I'm going to have to grab the MS17!

Any chance you would consider putting the white hands on the blue dial/blue bezel combo?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Artonthewrist said:


> Will you put out an announcement for the pre order date and start time ?


yes Dan I'll put a post on here first.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mega said:


> These look great, Paul! I think I'm going to have to grab the MS17!
> 
> Any chance you would consider putting the white hands on the blue dial/blue bezel combo?


maybe but not yet, there will be a few variations in the future, one that is being made because of a question we get asked a lot.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilt, or MOP ?


----------



## ringsof5 (Jul 6, 2008)

I want I want I want it want....!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

scurfa said:


> yes the white hands, graduated bezel as per navy spec, toxic NATO strap, individually numbered and the MS 17 case back.


Thanks.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drooliing!! Must have one of those!!!


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

scurfa said:


> yes Dan I'll put a post on here first.


<<<Adds funds to watch account and subscibes to thread.......... )


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Great watch. Glad to see you keep it Swiss quartz. There's tons of budget micro divers with auto movements; almost nobody is making a decent quartz though.

I love the low maintenance, reliability, and grab-and-go aspect of the watch.

Wishlist: fitted rubber strap (like the rubber B), lumed ceramic bezel.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Also, any chance of an optional bracelet? I'd love to see an oyster-style, w/4mm taper, fitted SEL, and some sort of adjustable clasp.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Paul's watches fear no other watch. I am lucky enough to have one:


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Artonthewrist said:


> Gilt, or MOP ?


not saying!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> Great watch. Glad to see you keep it Swiss quartz. There's tons of budget micro divers with auto movements; almost nobody is making a decent quartz though.
> 
> I love the low maintenance, reliability, and grab-and-go aspect of the watch.
> 
> Wishlist: fitted rubber strap (like the rubber B), lumed ceramic bezel.


Grab and go quartz will be our main line, sorry no lumed ceramic bezel on the Diver One.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> Also, any chance of an optional bracelet? I'd love to see an oyster-style, w/4mm taper, fitted SEL, and some sort of adjustable clasp.


yes I have a bracelet design but cannot buy a 20mm pre tooled clasp with a divers extension so it must be made from scratch for me, I have a nice design and the cost will be around $30k, it will be made and I'll make sure it fits the new Diver One.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi mods I have a page of posts disappeared, page 7 is now gone


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

scurfa said:


> yes I have a bracelet design but cannot buy a 20mm pre tooled clasp with a divers extension so it must be made from scratch for me, I have a nice design and the cost will be around $30k, it will be made and I'll make sure it fits the new Diver One.


I was thinking more of a Rolex or Pelagos type clasp that is quick-adjustable rather than a dedicated divers extension. But $30k for clasp development ... ouch!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Any chance of your EVER offering a No Date option?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> Any chance of your EVER offering a No Date option?


Yes I have a design made up already, one step at a time!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Would you like my money now for one of the 13's 😜


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

City74 said:


> Would you like my money now for one of the 13's


He already has mine for the blue model, just hasn't hit his account yet!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

scurfa said:


> Only 100 of the Military Spec watches, the three base models will (hopefully) stay in stock.


Will you post when they go on sale here first or do you plan on just letting then go live on your site with no announcement? I'm wanting that blue...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

scurfa said:


> yes Dan I'll put a post on here first.





JLS36 said:


> Will you post when they go on sale here first or do you plan on just letting then go live on your site with no announcement? I'm wanting that blue...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


See Paul's post from page 6.....


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

So this is a new model? Or is it a 2nd version of one of the existing/previous models? Sorry I find the nomenclature of these watches a bit confusing sometimes... They look great though Paul!

EDIT: on second look it does appear to be a net new model... I guess I just wasn't seeing a specific name to differentiate it from other/previous Diver Ones (nato, silicon, stainless etc.)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

rickpal14 said:


> See Paul's post from page 6.....


Ty

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


> So this is a new model? Or is it a 2nd version of one of the existing/previous models? Sorry I find the nomenclature of these watches a bit confusing sometimes... They look great though Paul!
> 
> EDIT: on second look it does appear to be a net new model... I guess I just wasn't seeing a specific name to differentiate it from other/previous Diver Ones (nato, silicon, stainless etc.)


its all new as the exact 40mm size has changed all the parts, the manufacturer is the same as the bell diver so the quality is amazing, Hess will be the Diver One models any new releases will have their own names.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The hands on this prototype are not perfect but you can see what the MS17 will look like









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

How do I get on the list? I'm also in on a blue.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CTSteve said:


> How do I get on the list? I'm also in on a blue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


in about 8 weeks I'll post a message on the forum, pre orders for the M.S.17 will start then, the three base models won't be pre order, the Diver Ones should be in stock in around 3 months.


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

These look great. My D1 SS is still my main weekend beater. Just a great grab and go watch. So just to confirm, these new watches are slightly bigger diameter-wise but also slightly slimmer in height?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Best reason I've seen in a while for not ordering the white Sinn 104.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

swl75 said:


> These look great. My D1 SS is still my main weekend beater. Just a great grab and go watch. So just to confirm, these new watches are slightly bigger diameter-wise but also slightly slimmer in height?


Your right and the aim is to have a great grab and go watch with lots of choices, all based on requests from previous customers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Did I understand correctly that there would not be a new Silicone model coming out? :-|


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Did I understand correctly that there would not be a new Silicone model coming out? :-|


not at the minute, the one I cancelled had some good points but did not capture the look of the original, it will happen but only when it's perfect.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This is awesome, love the style and size. 
Congrats on yet another winner


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> This is awesome, love the style and size.
> Congrats on yet another winner


You and your small watch obsession. We miss you here in NYC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

You have another winner, Paul! Well done!


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

hope i can get in on the MS17.


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

This is great news. Quartz divers seem to only be an afterthought for most companies. This looks very promising. And having worked many years in the North Sea (although not as a diver) the backstory of this watch adds a dimension to ownership that would certainly not be present in a random Japanese quartz diver.

The grab and go POU would be my main reason for getting it, so I'm holding out to see if/when a no-date version appears.
Are there any estimates on battery life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

aicolainen said:


> This is great news. Quartz divers seem to only be an afterthought for most companies. This looks very promising. And having worked many years in the North Sea (although not as a diver) the backstory of this watch adds a dimension to ownership that would certainly not be present in a random Japanese quartz diver.
> 
> The grab and go POU would be my main reason for getting it, so I'm holding out to see if/when a no-date version appears.
> Are there any estimates on battery life?
> ...


the battery life with the 515SM is quoted by Ronda to be around 36 months and you never know a non date version may appear.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Diver One: SSII is a favorite watch of mine. I can't wait to add a new Diver One to my collection.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gaopa said:


> My Diver One: SSII is a favorite watch of mine. I can't wait to add a new Diver One to my collection.


I see PhotoButt is holding your pictures for ransom also.


----------



## rscmaine (Mar 25, 2007)

Just to be a pain? I would be extremely interested in the Stainless version with the Orange hand option. Is there any way you could keep a portion of each model for 'bespoke' models? Whilst I'm sure your inventory will sell easily and quickly? You could distinguish your brand by offering buyers the ability to design dial/hand/finish with an appropriate wait time, and an appropriate price increase. (Say $50 and 2-3 weeks from order date)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rscmaine (Mar 25, 2007)

rscmaine said:


> Just to be a pain? I would be extremely interested in the Stainless version with the Orange hand option. Is there any way you could keep a portion of each model for 'bespoke' models? Whilst I'm sure your inventory will sell easily and quickly? You could distinguish your brand by offering buyers the ability to design dial/hand/finish with an appropriate wait time, and an appropriate price increase. (Say $50 and 2-3 weeks from order date)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking at your Bell model? If you follow that price point, and make the customized option $499? You stay right in the competitive price wheelhouse while standing out from your many competitors. Aside from modded Seikos, yours would be the only production divers with user customization.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

rscmaine said:


> Looking at your Bell model? If you follow that price point, and make the customized option $499? You stay right in the competitive price wheelhouse while standing out from your many competitors. Aside from modded Seikos, yours would be the only production divers with user customization.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Customization would not work for us as it would be too time consuming, I'm offshore a lot of the year and we only want to sell a certain amount of watches and mainly grab and go quartz., your right some companies should offer this option.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

scurfa said:


> The hands on this prototype are not perfect but you can see what the MS17 will look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That BEGS for snowflake hands 

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^No to that suggestion. After the recent election I can't even stand the word snowflake. Guess I never realized there were so many.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

scurfa said:


> .....we only want to sell a certain amount of watches and mainly grab and go quartz.....


Looking forward to my first all-action, ready-for-anything SCURFA!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a winner right there, Paul  well done as usual  
But I am in for a MS17. 
This one is perfect and Bell Diver quality level seals the deal


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> My favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that IS super hot too


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

^ My favourite too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The main ingredient on the new Diver One is the single shoulder spring bars to match the drilled through lugs, they are the size used on vintage subs and dwellers, they are 2mm thick and have 1.2mm pins, the quality is excellent and as far as spring bars go are not cheap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am so excited Paul


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am so excited Paul


Me too Brice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow - this is great to hear!!!

Only catch is that I would immediately have to find some quartz-sized Snowflake hands to complete the concept though...


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

dZeak said:


> Wow - this is great to hear!!!
> 
> Only catch is that I would immediately have to find some quartz-sized Snowflake hands to complete the concept though...


i have to admit snowflake hands would be perfect but I have to keep the watches different


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

scurfa said:


> i have to admit snowflake hands would be perfect but I have to keep the watches different


I think putting snowflake hands on this watch would be trying too hard to look like a Tudor. I'm happy with the hands just the way you have them!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> i have to admit snowflake hands would be perfect but I have to keep the watches different


Smart man


----------



## earthquake_glue (Jan 20, 2014)

Is there a mailing list we can get on to be notified when these are ready? The more I look at this thread, the more I want one!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

derekfulmer said:


> Is there a mailing list we can get on to be notified when these are ready? The more I look at this thread, the more I want one!


Only for the MS17 and that will be in around 8 weeks time, the three baseline Diver Ones will go for the sale when ready


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I think I want the blue as a companion to my stainless steel bracelet model.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

scurfa said:


> The hands on this prototype are not perfect but you can see what the MS17 will look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to make sure that you accurately align the seconds hand on the mark with all the markers. Otherwise, the seconds hand will be off with each tick.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

hoss said:


> You need to make sure that you accurately align the seconds hand on the mark with all the markers. Otherwise, the seconds hand will be off with each tick.


even if we do this and the second hand hits the markers it can still stray off in a few hours or overnight.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hoss said:


> You need to make sure that you accurately align the seconds hand on the mark with all the markers. Otherwise, the seconds hand will be off with each tick.


That's pretty much unavoidable in most Quartz watches, in the the affordable category anyways. I've seen it happen in expensive watches too


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

scurfa said:


> even if we do this and the second hand hits the markers it can still stray off in a few hours or overnight.


I've never understood why that even matters on quartz. Too much OCD in some.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> I've never understood why that even matters on quartz. Too much OCD in some.


I suppose the pictures hanging in your house are all crooked; and that doesn't bother you at all. To each his own.

I prefer my quartz watches to hit the markers. Watch making is largely about design and craftsmanship. I expect to see them both. My $300 Casio Edifice hit the markers bang on, so it can be done at a reasonable price point if the manufacturer desires. However, I realize that micro brands sourcing their parts may have more limited options.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> I suppose the pictures hanging in your house are all crooked; and that doesn't bother you at all. To each his own.
> 
> I prefer my quartz watches to hit the markers. Watch making is largely about design and craftsmanship. I expect to see them both. My $300 Casio Edifice hit the markers bang on, so it can be done at a reasonable price point if the manufacturer desires. However, I realize that micro brands sourcing their parts may have more limited options.


 They were when I hung them, but haven't looked lately. But since I'm the only one that looks at my watches it's never bothered me on my two quartz.


----------



## Shaun Farrier (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice looking piece. Forgive me for my ignorance, but why the quartz movement over an auto?


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> I suppose the pictures hanging in your house are all crooked; and that doesn't bother you at all. To each his own.
> 
> I prefer my quartz watches to hit the markers. Watch making is largely about design and craftsmanship. I expect to see them both.


I feel the same way about this. I would never want to own a quartz watch, whether it be a cheap one or an expensive one, if the seconds hand doesn't hit the markers spot on.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shaun Farrier said:


> Nice looking piece. Forgive me for my ignorance, but why the quartz movement over an auto?


More affordable and more durable

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Shaun Farrier said:


> Nice looking piece. Forgive me for my ignorance, but why the quartz movement over an auto?


According to Paul it is also designed to be a grab n go watch, hence the quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Shaun Farrier said:


> Nice looking piece. Forgive me for my ignorance, but why the quartz movement over an auto?


as JLS36 and rickpal14 have said it's the grab and go aspect I'm after, it also makes the watches more affordable so almost anyone can own a watch sold in low numbers.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Nice looking piece. Forgive me for my ignorance, but why the quartz movement over an auto?


Another reason is that there aren't a whole lot of quartz diver watches available anyway if you want something beyond what Seiko & Citizen offer. Anyone looking for a slightly "better" or more unique quartz watch has far, far less choice than the myriad of automatics that are offered. It's almost a niche at this stage.


----------



## jnrich (Jul 18, 2015)

These look really nice. I might just have to get in line for my third Scurfa.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

It's been 3 years now since I owned this. Never failed me in or out of the water (salty or fresh). Like Paul said a grab and go watch. Tempted to get my second as 40mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

jnrich said:


> These look really nice. I might just have to get in line for my third Scurfa.


Gotta get behind me for my first!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnrich (Jul 18, 2015)

rickpal14 said:


> Gotta get behind me for my first!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> More affordable and more durable
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


More affordable yes, but not necessarily more durable. The point is to make it a grab n go watch so quartz is the better choice.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Paul, as I'm just down the A1 from you is there any chance of Yorkshire Scurfa fans getting first dibs? :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paul, what is the lug width of these new watches please? I love the fact that you've kept them quartz - real world ease of use & accuracy. Black & orange for me please.

Edit: Just read the spec's in your very first post again - properly this time. DOH! :-x

Please disregard all after, 'Paul...'!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Any updates on availability ?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love the MS17. Update?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to get my 6 and 7 scurfas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Both models are now listed on the website, marked with "pre-orders available soon". 

Any ideas on when pre-orders start/any indication what the price will be?

I've been looking for a decent quartz watch and this looks like it could be it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

nemorior said:


> Both models are now listed on the website, marked with "pre-orders available soon".
> 
> Any ideas on when pre-orders start/any indication what the price will be?
> 
> I've been looking for a decent quartz watch and this looks like it could be it.


I think you found the best indicator that it's soon. I'm sure Mr. Scurfa will let everyone know here or Instagram, possibly both.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

Will the bracelets for the new models be launched at the same time? Or will they be available separately at a later date?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nemorior said:


> Both models are now listed on the website, marked with "pre-orders available soon".
> 
> Any ideas on when pre-orders start/any indication what the price will be?
> 
> I've been looking for a decent quartz watch and this looks like it could be it.


Within couple of weeks


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It says on the site that they will be on sale from late October. I took that to mean that the pre-orders opened then. Paul also indicates on the site that updates will be posted here.

Had a few problems with the server so I didn't see Bryce's reply before I posted. If the pre-orders are to happen within a couple of weeks I'm ready for it.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I have my eye on these. I do hope they are inexpensive, like < $200. inexpensive. Does anyone remember the quartz Orsa Pro divers from 10 years ago? ($125.00)

Paul said he hoped to produce these as a "stock item". I take that to mean plenty of inventory, so I sure hope he doesn't use the "pre-order" to offer lower price purchase incentive for a very basic quartz watch. I can pre-order, but I can't pre-pay. Guess we'll see how that goes. 

I want one for the same reason as everyone else. An inexpensive grab & go nicely spec-ed and sized for what it is from a WIS / diver niche manufacturing Brit ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Late to the party, and have not read the whole thread yet. But I'm keen in the non colour hands limited edition.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

valetchrome said:


> Will the bracelets for the new models be launched at the same time? Or will they be available separately at a later date?


According to Paul, these new models will not have bracelets.

The 3 normal ones will come on rubber strap, whereas the limited edition MS version will come on a ToxicNato strap.

Regards,


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

sticky said:


> It says on the site that they will be on sale from late October. I took that to mean that the pre-orders opened then. Paul also indicates on the site that updates will be posted here.
> 
> Had a few problems with the server so I didn't see Bryce's reply before I posted. If the pre-orders are to happen within a couple of weeks I'm ready for it.


Hi I'm on the boat and have been working from here with the website guy and Pre Orders on the Diver One models was a mistake, they should be for general sale in around October early November.
The M.S.17 will be the only pre order model and will arrive at the same time.

Sorry I cannot keep checking on WUS when I'm on the boat as it takes too long to work with the slow internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sticky said:


> It says on the site that they will be on sale from late October. I took that to mean that the pre-orders opened then. Paul also indicates on the site that updates will be posted here.
> 
> Had a few problems with the server so I didn't see Bryce's reply before I posted. If the pre-orders are to happen within a couple of weeks I'm ready for it.


That's for the one discussed above only, an LE version. sorry

Edit
I see now Paul answered and clarified now


----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> According to Paul, these new models will not have bracelets.
> 
> The 3 normal ones will come on rubber strap, whereas the limited edition MS version will come on a ToxicNato strap.
> 
> Regards,


Ah I see thanks. Will be in for the blue one regardless. It looks stunning.
I thought Paul had written a few pages back that he was making an ss bracelet for the diver one though?



scurfa said:


> yes I have a bracelet design but cannot buy a 20mm pre tooled clasp with a divers extension so it must be made from scratch for me, I have a nice design and the cost will be around $30k, it will be made and I'll make sure it fits the new Diver One.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Hi I'm on the boat and have been working from here with the website guy and Pre Orders on the Diver One models was a mistake, they should be for general sale in around October early November.
> The M.S.17 will be the only pre order model and will arrive at the same time.
> 
> Sorry I cannot keep checking on WUS when I'm on the boat as it takes too long to work with the slow internet.
> ...


Ah well. I've being waiting since May for a Sinn so I'm damn sure I can hold on another month for a blue Scurfa.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

These look great Paul. I love that you are still doing Quartz models. Everybody does automatics but I personally prefer Quartz for their accuracy and reliability. The 40mm size is also great and will work well for those with smaller wrists or for those who prefer a more traditionally sized wrist watch. Also glad to hear a bracelet is in the works.

Inhave to admit I'm not a fan of the yellow hands. I like the orange better personally and the Military Spec version looks amazing. I wish you offered the Diver 1 in both black and blue with either yellow or orange hands. I'd personally prefer a ceramic bezel but I can understand the costs savings of using an aluminum bezel. No one seems to do Quartz divers with ceramic bezels and I'm not willing to get an auto just to get a ceramic bezel.

The limited edition model is identical to the Diver 1 models except the white hands, MS17 caseback, serial numbering and NATO strap right? Will the subsequent MS18 and so forth be a new design or continue with the snowflake (exact same watch just MS18 numbering)?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My Scurfa Stainless Steel v2 with ceramic bezel and bracelet, wear today to get a feel prior to ordering of the new Scurfas.
















The main complain I have about this watch is that it measures more than 15 mm thickness, from mid back case to the apex of the sapphire crystal. But I also understand it was design with reference to Deep Sea / Sea Dweller in mind.

Two questions regarding Diver One M.S.17 Limited Edition :

1. Just to confirm, 14 mm thickness is from the mid point of back case to the apex of the dome sapphire crystal?

2. Can I purchase extra aluminium insert and spring bars when order opens? If yes, then how much?

Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> The limited edition model is identical to the Diver 1 models except the white hands, MS17 caseback, serial numbering and NATO strap right? Will the subsequent MS18 and so forth be a new design or continue with the snowflake (exact same watch just MS18 numbering)?


The MS17 also has extra minute markings on the bezel compared to the Diver 1 models' individual minute markings from 0-15 only.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't wait for the m.s.17. It's perfect. Simply perfect. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> The MS17 also has extra minute markings on the bezel compared to the Diver 1 models' individual minute markings from 0-15 only.


Thanks I missed that when I looked at the MS17.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> These look great Paul. I love that you are still doing Quartz models. Everybody does automatics but I personally prefer Quartz for their accuracy and reliability. The 40mm size is also great and will work well for those with smaller wrists or for those who prefer a more traditionally sized wrist watch. Also glad to hear a bracelet is in the works.
> 
> Inhave to admit I'm not a fan of the yellow hands. I like the orange better personally and the Military Spec version looks amazing. I wish you offered the Diver 1 in both black and blue with either yellow or orange hands. I'd personally prefer a ceramic bezel but I can understand the costs savings of using an aluminum bezel. No one seems to do Quartz divers with ceramic bezels and I'm not willing to get an auto just to get a ceramic bezel.
> 
> The limited edition model is identical to the Diver 1 models except the white hands, MS17 caseback, serial numbering and NATO strap right? Will the subsequent MS18 and so forth be a new design or continue with the snowflake (exact same watch just MS18 numbering)?


The M.S.17 also has a 60 minute graduated bezel like the Milsub and will stay the same each year as a limited edition of 100 is a very small amount, the aluminium insert is not there to save money, I've had a huge number of customers requesting it, it also gives the watch a vintage feel and that's the look I'm going for, the yellow hands are there to go with the yellow dive hats we wear and a lot of other dive equipment is black and yellow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> My Scurfa Stainless Steel v2 with ceramic bezel and bracelet, wear today to get a feel prior to ordering of the new Scurfas.
> 
> View attachment 12509675
> 
> ...


Yes the new Diver One is 14mm thick and sits much lower than the Diver One Stainless Steel that is based on the 1665 sea dweller.

The spring bars have turned into a bit of a headache for me, they are exact copies of the ones used on old subs and I'll be surprised if you will need spares for quite a while, the quality is amazing and they are not cheap, people sell them on eBay for £4.99 a pair.

Spare inserts and other parts will be available but only for owners.

I'm happy with the new Diver One and the three baseline models will stick around to fill the Quartz grab and go market so (fingers crossed) they should always be in stock along with plenty of spares if needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> ...
> 
> Spare inserts and other parts will be available but only for owners.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Looking forward to your new Diver One.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this one too - especially the No Date variant!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm looking forward to this one too - especially the No Date variant!


Sorry, maybe I missed this part regarding No Date version. Is there really going be No Date version?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sorry, maybe I missed this part regarding No Date version. Is there really going be No Date version?


See Post #76, in answer to my query about same...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> See Post #76, in answer to my query about same...


Got it. Thanks bro.


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been off the forums for a while now, and there've been some big changes in my collection, but I stumbled upon this while I was looking for a suitable diver to round it all off. I was briefly considering various watches, including the venerable SKX007 and the Vostok Amphibia as a suitable watch to beat the heck out of, but decided that I wanted a quartz watch for a bit of a change, as well as that grab and go factor. But upon looking around, you are totally right: quartz divers appear to be something of a niche right now! There are automatic divers aplenty, but nary a quartz in sight. The best option I could find was a Luminox Navy Seal, with tritium tube markers and 200m water resistance, but the build quality of a toy.

And then I stumbled upon this new edition of the D1. I'm definitely down for one, probably the PVD version. I greatly look forward to beating the heck out of it for many years to come


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Does anyone know an approximate price that the new pieces will be?


----------



## neil8fletcher3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Really like the blue is there going to be a version with different colour hands or just the yellow?


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

neil8fletcher3 said:


> Really like the blue is there going to be a version with different colour hands or just the yellow?


My understanding is just yellow hands. I'm interested in the blue as well, but can't really get a good feel of the color from the website pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see the Blue with white hands.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> as JLS36 and rickpal14 have said it's the grab and go aspect I'm after, it also makes the watches more affordable so almost anyone can own a watch sold in low numbers.


Looks like the new Diver One is just around the corner, I may have missed the MS edition. I still have the PVD Nato One and 40 mm is now most suitable, I come to realise. The old watch is coming to about 4 years and still reliable for a tool watch. Happy to see that the brand DNA remains, quality and reliable watch at an affordable price.


----------



## neil8fletcher3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Read the back story about the brand on the website and bulang & sons very impressive ethos. Looking forward to the new releases, have I missed the boat for the MS Edition pre-orders? Torn between that and the blue


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm more and more tempted by the new diver one. 
Was hoping for a no-date version, but I'm not sure I really care any longer. Might hold out a little while to see if it's released, but not a showstopper if it isn't.
Might even opt for the PVD version, the yellow hands is a nice nod to diving traditions, but the orange just looks better to me.

If the lume is good as well, I might just sell all my auto divers. Tired of setting the time and date every time I rotate between them. 

Anyway, it's nice to see a watch company focused on making true timekeeping tools, not just fancy wrist jewellery. I'm ready to give my support. 

Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm-a hold out for the No Date variant...


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

The limited edition Diver One is up for pre order now if anyone did not see it yet.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Durkano said:


> The limited edition Diver One is up for pre order now if anyone did not see it yet.


Thanks. I had an alarm set for 2100GMT. You saved me from having to wait by the computer.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just placed an order for M.S.17. Now, how do I order a spare aluminium bezel insert?

Honestly, I struggled for a while, before pulling the trigger on this model. This is due that it's price is about the same as the Dan Henry 1970 40 mm I've been eyeing for a while. M.S.17 is my most expensive quartz watch, without braclet (I'm a bracelet guy), ever.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just placed an order for M.S.17. Now, how do I order a spare aluminium bezel insert?
> 
> Honestly, I struggled for a while, before pulling the trigger on this model. This is due that it's price is about the same as the Dan Henry 1970 40 mm I've been eyeing for a while. M.S.17 is my most expensive quartz watch, without braclet (I'm a bracelet guy), ever.


Same here.. I'm struggling as it is a quartz. but i keep telling myself it's a swiss quartz... with superb diver specs.
Doesn't help that the DevilRay's accepting pre-orders now too!


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Did I miss the price on the MS 17? It isn't on the site that I could find.


ETA, never mind, I found my answer.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Same here.. I'm struggling as it is a quartz. but i keep telling myself it's a swiss quartz... with superb diver specs.
> Doesn't help that the DevilRay's accepting pre-orders now too!


Lol, thank goodness that I'm not into Doc's DevilRay.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I seriously considered the Devilray too, but just a little large for my wrists.

Fortunately the color I wanted had gone up two price tiers by the time I got online so the temptation was taken away.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> I seriously considered the Devilray too, but just a little large for my wrists.
> 
> Fortunately the color I wanted had gone up two price tiers by the time I got online so the temptation was taken away.


Same here.. i had the blue in my cart for a while... went to sleep.. woke up and it went up by two tiers. Helped me with decision making 



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, thank goodness that I'm not into Doc's DevilRay.


TBH, the design looks good and innovative, something which I applaud Doc for but the name... can't get over it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> ....
> 
> TBH, the design looks good and innovative, something which I applaud Doc for but the name... can't get over it.


I applaud Doc's design too and the name I can get over with. But somehow I couldn't bond with the design. I owned and still have 4 pieces of Doc's NTH Subs. Well, you can guess my conservative taste in watches, from my username, lol. :-d

Cheers.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I applaud Doc's design too and the name I can get over with. But somehow I couldn't bond with the design. I owned and still have 4 pieces of Doc's NTH Subs. Well, you can guess my conservative taste in watches, from my username, lol. :-d
> 
> Cheers.


Let me guess, the design has to be... simple? 

Am aiming for the next wave of NTH subs as well. seems very well built based on reviews.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry, hard to tell from pics, will the pearl be raised? Or flush with the bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esell1 (Apr 15, 2017)

I adore my BD-1. Always in my rotation. Keep up the good work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

Ordered. Will post photos on a variety of strap options at some point!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait for November


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to my new M.S.17! Paul has another winner!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same here , had a conformation email which included the number I had been allocated as well , looks like I was the ninth person to pre order


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

armadaray said:


> Ordered. Will post photos on a variety of strap options at some point!


Welcome to WUS, armadaray! We have a great watch community and hope you will become a regular.

Also we will soon welcome you to the Scurfa family. As you no doubt know, the Scurfa has a large following here on the Dive Watch Forum. it is a super watch and I'm sure you will enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.

Again, welcome!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Let me guess, the design has to be... simple?
> 
> Am aiming for the next wave of NTH subs as well. seems very well built based on reviews.


Lol, no brainer, isn't it? 

I'll always on the look out for Doc's NTH Subs. Yes, they are well built. Only just a bit of a let down on the bracelet and clasp lock for the very first batch of NTH Subs I received.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Sorry, hard to tell from pics, will the pearl be raised? Or flush with the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The prototype shot seems raised to me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> I'm looking forward to my new M.S.17! Paul has another winner!


Well, I look forward to your beautiful shots.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, no brainer, isn't it?
> 
> I'll always on the look out for Doc's NTH Subs. Yes, they are well built. Only just a bit of a let down on the bracelet and clasp lock for the very first batch of NTH Subs I received.


Haha. Yeah.

I wonder when the next batch will be released though. How bad were the bracelet and clasp?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Haha. Yeah.
> 
> I wonder when the next batch will be released though. How bad were the bracelet and clasp?


The bracelet wasn't bad. Just that it has 5 fixed links at 6 o'clock side, instead of common 4 fixed links, which is fine for bigger wrist. The clasp lock is a bit too loose, which sometimes open by itself. Slight adjustment with pliers solved the issue though.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> The bracelet wasn't bad. Just that it has 5 fixed links at 6 o'clock side, instead of common 4 fixed links, which is fine for bigger wrist. The clasp lock is a bit too loose, which sometimes open by itself. Slight adjustment with pliers solved the issue though.


Haha. I like your self-fix.

That was what I heard as well. The bracelet could be too big for smaller wrist brothers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Haha. I like your self-fix.
> 
> That was what I heard as well. The bracelet could be too big for smaller wrist brothers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you bro.

I'm handy with my hands. (TWSS) :-d


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm getting a lot of questions about the strap on the new Diver One.
The strap is based on the Italian leather ones being used on vintage Rolex watches, cut out pieces on the watch case bring the new rubber strap closer and stop the strap falling down as you can see in the pic
















The strap makes the watch quick to put on and is very comfortable, we have ordered loads of spares and they will be for sale separate.
The spring bars are the single shoulder submariner type from the old models and were a problem to source, but should last a long time.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good, Paul! Looking good. The rubber strap should wear nicely.

We are all looking forward to the new upcoming M.S. 17.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

zaratsu said:


> I seriously considered the Devilray too, but just a little large for my wrists.
> 
> Fortunately the color I wanted had gone up two price tiers by the time I got online so the temptation was taken away.


I don't think it is appropriate to discuss other brands in Scurfa's thread. Just sayin!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Have just pre-ordered the MS17 on a whim. Already looking forward to trying it on a borealis-ofrane and a hirsch pure.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

dpage said:


> I don't think it is appropriate to discuss other brands in Scurfa's thread. Just sayin!


My comment was in response to two previous posts on the Devilray, mentioned because both dive watches were released for pre-order within hours of each other. But thanks for choosing to single out my post.

FWIW I put my money on team Scurfa with my MS17 pre-order. Hopefully that's ok with you. Just sayin!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I have some Borealis rubber straps. But my M.S.17 would probably end up with the grey stitch sailcloth strap from www.iwantastrap.com. But I think the 2 mm stock spring bar might not fit the sailcloth strap. The last time I checked, 1.8 mm is probably the max.

Paul, just to confirm, can I assume the lug hole size is around 1.25 - 1.3 mm, since the stock spring bars are going to be 20 mm x 2 mm x 1.2 mm?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dpage said:


> I don't think it is appropriate to discuss other brands in Scurfa's thread. Just sayin!





zaratsu said:


> My comment was in response to two previous posts on the Devilray, mentioned because both dive watches were released for pre-order within hours of each other. But thanks for choosing to single out my post.
> 
> FWIW I put my money on team Scurfa with my MS17 pre-order. Hopefully that's ok with you. Just sayin!


I apologies if I get too carried away talking about other watches on this thread. Bad habit of mine. My bad.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I have some Borealis rubber straps. But my M.S.17 would probably end up with the grey stitch sailcloth strap from www.iwantastrap.com. But I think the 2 mm stock spring bar might not fit the sailcloth strap. The last time I checked, 1.8 mm is probably the max.
> 
> Paul, just to confirm, can I assume the lug hole size is around 1.25 - 1.3 mm, since the stock spring bars are going to be 20 mm x 2 mm x 1.2 mm?


it should be slightly larger like 1.25, I've just looked at the drawing and it's not on, I'll check with the factory tomorrow.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

scurfa said:


> it should be slightly larger like 1.25, I've just looked at the drawing and it's not on, I'll check with the factory tomorrow.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thank you bro.
> 
> I'm handy with my hands. (TWSS) :-d


I'm sure she said some other things as well


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I apologies if I get too carried away talking about other watches on this thread. Bad habit of mine. My bad.


My apologies as well  back in trackkkkk... I'm still contemplating MS.17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Welcome to WUS, armadaray! We have a great watch community and hope you will become a regular.
> 
> Also we will soon welcome you to the Scurfa family. As you no doubt know, the Scurfa has a large following here on the Dive Watch Forum. it is a super watch and I'm sure you will enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.
> 
> Again, welcome!


Thank you! I have been browsing and educating myself for a few years on here now but I figured this would make a good first post.
I have owned a MKII Diver One Silicon since it's release and of course I love it. I am very much looking forward to this M.S.17


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

armadaray said:


> Thank you! I have been browsing and educating myself for a few years on here now but I figured this would make a good first post.
> I have owned a MKII Diver One Silicon since it's release and of course I love it. I am very much looking forward to this M.S.17


Wow, I just realised that you joined WUS forum more than 6 months earlier than me, and this is your second post. In fact, your first post is in this thread too. Congrats. |>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh I can't justify another watch can I...?

This would be a great work watch. But my other British diver I use for work won't die


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> I'm getting a lot of questions about the strap on the new Diver One.
> The strap is based on the Italian leather ones being used on vintage Rolex watches, cut out pieces on the watch case bring the new rubber strap closer and stop the strap falling down as you can see in the pic
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for my MS17 and may need to grab one of these rubber straps for it


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

gruntmedik said:


> Did I miss the price on the MS 17? It isn't on the site that I could find.
> 
> ETA, never mind, I found my answer.


What is the price?

Wayne


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Wayne, according to the Scurfa Watches website Scurfa Watches the new Limited Edition Diver One: M.S. 17 is 180.80 pounds sterling plus 24 pounds sterling for DHL shipping.

Check out the website to find out more about watches that are available and the history of Scurfa watches.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So I am new to this party, and just ordered a Bell Diver 1 that will be here Wednesday.....

i am a huge diver fan, and now I have seen the 40mm version, know what Santa will be getting me!

the blue with yellow hands will be a nobrainer, but as I also am a DLC fanatic, the black and orange will probably be in my cart also!


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I am new to this party, and just ordered a Bell Diver 1 that will be here Wednesday.....
> 
> i am a huge diver fan, and now I have seen the 40mm version, know what Santa will be getting me!
> 
> the blue with yellow hands will be a nobrainer, but as I also am a DLC fanatic, the black and orange will probably be in my cart also!


I saw your post in the other (rather similar) thread! I don't have the bell diver yet, but you are going to catch a bug for sure. Welcome to the party


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

armadaray said:


> I saw your post in the other (rather similar) thread! I don't have the bell diver yet, but you are going to catch a bug for sure. Welcome to the party


That is probably the MS17 preorder thread....and yes I have preordered!

from what I have seen, and will obviously confirm tomorrow when my BD1 arrives, these are great buys at this price point and DHL shipping aside (why do I pay this side of the water also? And why is the amount so inconsistent?), look like the bargain of 2017


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Maddog1970, I'm eager for you to get your new BD1 tomorrow. They are great watches and you will no doubt enjoy it. I'm crazy about mine. 

My three Scurfa watches ( the others were passed on to my young nephew who is a WIS on a limited budget) are eagerly waiting the new M.S.17. I'm sure we all will like that watch as well.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Maddog1970, here is what you new BD1 will soon look like!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Maddog, Bill’s a bit of a Scurfa fan but they are all very nice watches and Paul really outdid himself with the BD1.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Maddog1970, I'm eager for you to get your new BD1 tomorrow. They are great watches and you will no doubt enjoy it. I'm crazy about mine.
> 
> My three Scurfa watches ( the others were passed on to my young nephew who is a WIS on a limited budget) are eagerly waiting the new M.S.17. I'm sure we all will like that watch as well.


The Diver One Stainless Steel in your pic is the version 2 with lumed ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> The Diver One Stainless Steel in your pic is the version 2 with lumed ceramic bezel insert?


Yes, that is the one. A favorite in my collection.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> Yes, that is the one. A favorite in my collection.


Great. |>

Just curious, as yours in the group seems smaller than the same one I had.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

gaopa said:


> Wayne, according to the Scurfa Watches website Scurfa Watches the new Limited Edition Diver One: M.S. 17 is 180.80 pounds sterling plus 24 pounds sterling for DHL shipping.
> 
> Check out the website to find out more about watches that are available and the history of Scurfa watches.


Thanks. I will probably wait for the Black with orange hands.

Wayne


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

How much will the "stock" models be without VAT please? 

I went through the steps to buy the MS17 but by the time PayPal rang it up, $279.00 was too much for a basic Quartz watch in this day and age considering Seiko & Citizen solars for < $150.00. Also remembering the Orsa Pro divers I was so fond of. 

Of course there was a time I could have done it, but monies are tighter now.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm definitely in for a stock no date variant


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my Bell Diver 1 today and very happy.....very happy with this watch and equally pleased that I have pre-ordered the MS17 (#65 for me!).

thoughts:
- love the packaging
- great strap
- such a great dial
- case is fab
- colors are perfect, loving the red second hand.

i have owned (past tense) many micros before.....Borealis, Maranz, Deep Blue.....but have always had to compromise with them for fear of damaging them....

dont think that will be an issue here, as the build quality is up there with my Helson and H2o!

I for one will be in on the new diver one - that DLC version really looks good and I am a sucker for a black watch!

some pics of my BD1, currently on the orange ISO


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice! Im considering getting one too! Wear it in good health 



Maddog1970 said:


> Got my Bell Diver 1 today and very happy.....very happy with this watch and equally pleased that I have pre-ordered the MS17 (#65 for me!).
> 
> thoughts:
> - love the packaging
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats on the BD1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> How much will the "stock" models be without VAT please?
> 
> I went through the steps to buy the MS17 but by the time PayPal rang it up, $279.00 was too much for a basic Quartz watch in this day and age considering Seiko & Citizen solars for < $150.00. Also remembering the Orsa Pro divers I was so fond of.
> 
> Of course there was a time I could have done it, but monies are tighter now.


I loved my Quartz Orsa but man the finish was poor and overall quality was nowhere close to what this will be if it's on par with the BD1 quality (same factory )


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I loved my Quartz Orsa but man the finish was poor and overall quality was nowhere close to what this will be if it's on par with the BD1 quality (same factory )


Well, 10 years ago, for $125. +/- they were awesome watches. The design and dial colors were great. The lime on the hands was stronger than the indices which was a common China made trait back then, and in some watches still today. I've owned the Caribbean Blue dial, orange dial, black dial and PVD model. On the stainless I would have them bead blasted right away, so the finish I did not notice. The bezel grip was very nice. I had a generic sapphire installed on some. I had the Swiss quartz movement replaced when one died. Back then for the money they were great watches of Chinese origin.

Fast forward to today and I expect one would assume improvements in quality and materials anyway, and I don't see why price would be over double for a well made Chinese quartz. I think the Chinese are getting over big time on us WIS. Their metals are inferior, their sapphire's are inferior, and labor and production are cheap. Hence the "Damn Dan Henry". It's just my opinion these days. I've been buying Seiko's mainly.

Pauls watch (es) look super, and there's no sense in doing these without making something for all the effort. It's a business I know. I know there's quality too. Yes, I do want the MS17 and like it very much, but if I could get a working clean Carribean Blue Orsa Pro today for even $175.00, I would choose it over the MS17 because I loved that watch, and it's easy and inexpensive to maintain. 

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Double post


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Why didn’t anyone ever do a video review of the BD1 would have loved to watch that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

So...there will be a 'no-date' version it seems, of the new Diver One, at least from posts here and in the other thread.

Excellent.

But, will there be a_ blue_ 'no-date' version???


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, besides the M.S.17 I preordered, I look forward to getting a Diver One without date BUT with bracelet. Probably going to be a long, long wait.


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

BigBluefish said:


> So...there will be a 'no-date' version it seems, of the new Diver One, at least from posts here and in the other thread.
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> But, will there be a_ blue_ 'no-date' version???


There is another thread?

Sent fra min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't wait to add the new and improved D1 MS17 LE to my Scurfa collection particularly the PVD Automatic LE  which I happen to be wearing today. 









My BD1 made a great impression and it's in France with a family member who "borrowed" it... a long time ago. The quality is amazing so I am super excited about this new model made by the same factory.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I got my first Scurfa, the SS Bell Diver 1 last year and was very impressed. I liked the grey dial because it stood out from my collection. It looks like I'll probably pre-order the M.S.17 and I'm going to shoot for the improved Diver One with a blue dial but it looks like a lot of others are too so I don't know how successful I'll be.


----------



## Parp (May 11, 2016)

Woop!
Send a Blue/Yellow up awa the Tyne for me bonny lad!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

I have these three and have been very impressed with the quality, and Paul and Alison's customer service. I have #069 of M.S. 17 en route.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I really regret selling my D1 v2 with the orange hands,& lumed ceramic bezel. Unfortunately, a new Scurfa is not in the budget.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Paul....

technically the the end of October, any update on when the new D1 models are going to be available?

just love both the color combos!

thanks


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

Paul,
Any updates on the production/delivery of the m.s.17? For me it will be my 3rd Scurfa diver, and one I'm super excitedabout. The design is just PERFECT!
Thanks!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Paul stated that delivery is expected around mid November for the M.S. 17.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just paid for the M.S.17. Note with PayPal invoice said shipping around mid November. 

Really looking forward to it. Rationalizing the purchase by telling myself I’m short a diver after cashing out on my Pelagos during my consolidation trades. This ticks all my boxes right now. 

First, it’s quartz and I really don’t want any more automatics. Second, it’s a great spec’d affordable watch when I don’t want or need any more higher value watches in my collection right now. And of course it’s great looking and has drilled lugs which I love.

Only problem is I pretty much know I’m going to cave and add the blue model. 

Can’t wait for the arrival of the M.S.17!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson (Apr 24, 2010)

I inquired about the availability of the black PVD version and the MS 17, here is the reply I received from Scurfa watches yesterday:

Thank you for your enquiry. The new Diver Ones will be available to purchase mid-end November. 


We do have 3 M.S.17's left to purchase. The price is 180.80 + £24 shipping, we are hoping to have these mid November.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Atkinson said:


> I inquired about the availability of the black PVD version and the MS 17, here is the reply I received from Scurfa watches yesterday:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry. The new Diver Ones will be available to purchase mid-end November.
> 
> ...


He is a professional diver who works on watches when he is not on rotation. What you see on his site is what you get. If, in the future he decides to go for a black version, it will be posted. For what he charges, you get one heck of a lot of watch. My point is, don't worry too much about the response. He isn't really in this for accolades or fame. He's passionate about watches but he has a job too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

duc said:


> What you see on his site is what you get. If, in the future he decides to go for a black version, it will be posted.


You mean like this one?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Man, just blasted through this whole thread. Great looking watch. Paul, I've loosely followed your progress on your pieces and love that you have stuck with the quartz and 40mm. It's been said plenty but glad you are catering to us that like a more reasonable size watch and quartz. 

Just for confirmation regarding the M.S. 18 for next year. Is that one going to have snow flake hands? I was a bit confused on the 17 and 18 variation? I saw the post about not wanting to look to tudorish but is that just for the 17? 

Also for confirmation, is the same domed crystal used on the previous models used on the new models? 

Did I also see that the lume was improved on the new models? BWG9 vs. C1? I read that the C1 was considered weak by many in the previous generations. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

From the recent photos I've seen the lume ball on the second hand seems to have moved from where it appeared on the design pics to further from the edge of the dial/closer to the middle. Any reason for this other than aesthetics?














Pictures taken from Paul's web and Instagram sites.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Duplicate post.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> From the recent photos I've seen the lume ball on the second hand seems to have moved from where it appeared on the design pics to further from the edge of the dial/closer to the middle. Any reason for this other than aesthetics?
> 
> View attachment 12638179
> View attachment 12638197
> ...


Nice pickup.

I wonder if its related to weight balance issues (ie. too much weight in the outer end of the hand in the original design).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yipee, just received the shipment for my M.S.17. 

EDIT : Oops, I mean shipment notification. Sorry, my bad. :-d


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Also got my shipping notification. 
Very exciting


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My shipping notice shows delivery this coming Monday. I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine too


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> From the recent photos I've seen the lume ball on the second hand seems to have moved from where it appeared on the design pics to further from the edge of the dial/closer to the middle. Any reason for this other than aesthetics?
> 
> View attachment 12638179
> View attachment 12638197
> ...


I bet the pic is a proto and the render is the final design...at least that's what I'm hoping as I have one incoming and I'd rather have the lollipop further out from the dial center.


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

...just when I thought I was getting this addiction of mine under control...



scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

sriracha said:


> I bet the pic is a proto and the render is the final design...at least that's what I'm hoping as I have one incoming and I'd rather have the lollipop further out from the dial center.


As much as I hope that's true, all the real photos so far show the lollipop closer to the centre. We'll find out soon


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

zaratsu said:


> As much as I hope that's true, all the real photos so far show the lollipop closer to the centre. We'll find out soon


The lollipop is closer to the centre like the samples, The drawings are a bit older and should of been updated, sorry for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine should be here tomorrow


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

scurfa said:


> The lollipop is closer to the centre like the samples, The drawings are a bit older and should of been updated, sorry for that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All good, I never would have noticed the difference if it wasn't pointed out to me.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope I can get a blue one. If I can't get a blue one then I'll be happy with a black one. I just like the yellow hands. I just hope there's enough in quantity of each that everyone gets their first choices, you know?


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

Dino7 said:


> Mine should be here tomorrow


Then that is when we will be expecting your photos!


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got my shipping info overnight 
So assumedly it will be tomorrow or Monday .
Just in time as I sold my pelagos yesterday!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

I got my notification last evening. I don't think mine will be here for a little while though. 
That's a long trip and I'm not sure exactly how US customs works with watches. Almost positive it will be worth the wait!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

ChristoO said:


> I got my notification last evening. I don't think mine will be here for a little while though.
> That's a long trip and I'm not sure exactly how US customs works with watches. Almost positive it will be worth the wait!


The way they work is "slowly". Mine shows delivery next Wednesday. I'm skeptical. At least I have other options to satisfy my watch-lust until it arrives.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine's here , as usual a fantastic watch from Paul , seriously don't know how he produces such quality at the price point 
A quick pic , will try and post more later .


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just got an update on mine from DHL due for Tuesday 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Looks great. Mine will be with me early next week, 95/100, very much looking forward to it.

Any idea when we will be able to purchase the non-LE new Diver One models?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Lume shot when you're ready and able please 



Dino7 said:


> Mine's here , as usual a fantastic watch from Paul , seriously don't know how he produces such quality at the price point
> A quick pic , will try and post more later .


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine should be here Wednesday. Not sure if it was a formatting issue or if it’s just me, but I noticed the DHL notice put the address number in the wrong place (after the unit number). I was able to correct it, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wednesday delivery for me as well. Looking forward to it!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not saying that I check the Scurfa website daily for news on the D1 or anything but.....;-)


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey I'm totally new to scurfa watches, but will the new diver one be available to purchase from their website within the next week or did I have to pre order one a while back?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

sticky said:


> Not saying that I check the Scurfa website daily for news on the D1 or anything but.....;-)


Think I will be now as well , the dlc and the blue one are calling me after receiving my MS17


----------



## Rob.B (May 29, 2017)

Mine arrived this morning but stuck in the North Sea for 3 weeks


----------



## Rob.B (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Rob.B (May 29, 2017)

Sorry guys didn?t think pics had posted first time am having big problems with Tapatalk and the password change...lol


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hey I'm totally new to scurfa watches, but will the new diver one be available to purchase from their website within the next week or did I have to pre order one a while back?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The new Diver 1 models have not yet been made available, so yes, in theory within a few weeks you should be able to order one.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Rob.B said:


> Mine arrived this morning but stuck in the North Sea for 3 weeks


For a minute there with your first pic , I thought I had missed a no date version


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> For a minute there with your first pic , I thought I had missed a no date version


HAHA, thought the exact same thing!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine is also expected to arrive on the 15th. It will join the fold.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got an update. DHL claims Wednesday is my lucky day!!!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick lume shot ....


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Can anyone kindly provide a side shot. 
Would like to see the thickness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

On an old strap code oyster bracelet ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> On an old strap code oyster bracelet ...


Wow, awesome! :-!

Probably difficult for you to recall, but you do remember which model (usually Seiko) do your strapcode oyster bracelet suppose to use on?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Think it was the skx013 , initially bought to use on a Borealis but the end links didn’t fit , so has been sat on an Alpha Daytona since .


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Think it was the skx013 , initially bought to use on a Borealis but the end links didn't fit , so has been sat on an Alpha Daytona since .


Lol, I have the same problem with my Borealis Estoril too, but with the strapcode bracelet designed for SKX023. But after grinding away some excess end links material, and a lot of struggle, I finally able install it.

However, with all that effort, I never want to take out the bracelet off my Estoril, like forever. :-d

Anyway, thanks. I might want to get the strapcode bracelet for my incoming M.S.17, if Scurfa unable to have some bracelets ready for the new Diver One series 6 months later.


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Mine arrived today


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Can anyone kindly provide a side shot.
> Would like to see the thickness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quick shots with my phone. Wears nice on the NATO. I was originally afraid it was going to sit too high on my wrist, but so far I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Very nice looking watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats  to all who received theirs 

Can't wait for mine to land Monday


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Like Jeep99day, looking forward to getting mine on Monday.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Received mine yesterday and I must say the quality of this watch is significantly better than the previous version 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

obp666 said:


> Received mine yesterday and I must say the quality of this watch is significantly better than the previous version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! What bracelet do you have fitted in that photo? The endlinks look different than the Strapcode bracelet photographed by Dino7.

Kind of kicking myself for not picking up one of these up now. They look amazing on these bracelets, even though it is not a perfect fit between the lugs/endlinks.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

j0n said:


> Beautiful! What bracelet do you have fitted in that photo? The endlinks look different than the Strapcode bracelet photographed by Dino7.


I think it's a watchgecko bracelet with hollow endlinks? It works ok...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks great. I really would have preferred a fully lumed ceramic bezel, but for the price the aluminum insert is fine. Hope there is a bracelet coming soon for these with solid fitted end links.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

obp666 said:


> Received mine yesterday and I must say the quality of this watch is significantly better than the previous version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

nemorior said:


> Quick shots with my phone. Wears nice on the NATO. I was originally afraid it was going to sit too high on my wrist, but so far I'm very happy with it.


That is perfect, thank you. 
Paul sure put out one heck of a watch!

Makes me want an M.S. even more!


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

gaopa said:


> obp666 said:
> 
> 
> > Received mine yesterday and I must say the quality of this watch is significantly better than the previous version
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for sharing pics of your MS17 whilst we wait for ours to land


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Duplice post - sorry


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn my anxiety !!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine has shipped....holiday here on Monday, so hopefully have mine Tuesday


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Lume Shot


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm... it seems that the pip lume is the strongest, followed by hands, and lastly the printed dial indices.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm... it seems that the pip lume is the strongest, followed by hands, and lastly the printed dial indices.


On mine the hands and pip are equal , then the dial indices.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> On mine the hands and pip are equal , then the dial indices.


Great. |>

Man, another 24 hrs to go, before I can lay my hands on it.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> On mine the hands and pip are equal , then the dial indices.


Is the lume long lasting as well after initial exposure?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Shockwave said:


> Is the lume long lasting as well after initial exposure?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not Seiko like but the lume lasts well all night


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> It's not Seiko like but the lume lasts well all night


Thank you again. 
Some of the reviews were critical of the last model's lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine landed earlier today and i love it

#3 in CLT 

Just a few Q&Ds


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks sharp fellas!

I can’t justify one right now but if my work beater packs it in I know this will be the first stop. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

Mine came Saturday morning. Opened it this afternoon. Number 87. I don't know if it's just me or does the dome make it look as if the seconds hand is slightly off? I sat there for ages turning it around! One moment it looked off on one side then the other.Then I laid it flat and looked from above and realised I was a prat! The dome does play with the angles but it's spot on. From my first impression it's solid, well made, the AR coating is very, very good. One of the best I've seen. I held it up to a light to get the lume charged and it was reflecting blue onto the celing, it even has a strong blueish tint which you can see on the face. The lume is top notch too. I'd say mine rivals the Lumibrite on Seikos. The crown is solid too. Pretty much a LOT of bang for your buck!


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

Half Yellow Goofball said:


> Mine came Saturday morning. Opened it this afternoon. Number 87. I don't know if it's just me or does the dome make it look as if the seconds hand is slightly off? I sat there for ages turning it around! One moment it looked off on one side then the other.Then I laid it flat and looked from above and realised I was a prat! The dome does play with the angles but it's spot on. From my first impression it's solid, well made, the AR coating is very, very good. One of the best I've seen. I held it up to a light to get the lume charged and it was reflecting blue onto the celing, it even has a strong blueish tint which you can see on the face. The lume is top notch too. I'd say mine rivals the Lumibrite on Seikos. The crown is solid too. Pretty much a LOT of bang for your buck!


All good to hear, thank you for sharing your first impressions!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine ...

















































































No. 36. Nice number for a Chinese like me. :-d

Anyway, it's quality definitely better than my older model Stainless Steel ver 2 with ceramic bezel insert and bracelet. 

Now, the OCD me requires another spare aluminium bezel insert as backup, lol. 

And yes, I need that bracelet too, as I'm a bracelet guy. At the moment, I'll switch to seat belt strap first, as it is more comfortable (but more expensive), till the stock bracelet ready for ordering.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Enjoy it, Bro ...

Any chance of a side-by-side together with your old SS model ? 

Thanks !

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> ^^^ Enjoy it, Bro ...
> 
> Any chance of a side-by-side together with your old SS model ?
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.

No problem. Let me know which view you like to see. I keep scratching my head when you request for a comparison view between Tisell older Subs and newer Submersible back in July. Sorry.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> No problem. Let me know which view you like to see. I keep scratching my head when you request for a comparison view between Tisell older Subs and newer Submersible back in July. Sorry.


HaHaHa ...

Anytime when you can, no hurry !

Just front view and side profile will be fine ... as I just want to see the difference in the old and new case size, shapes, etc .

Regards,


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I've read this thread over the past few months and seen references to a bracelet. Is it absolutely going to be available or are we just wishing for it? I don't remember seeing Paul confirm it, but maybe I was drunk at the time I read it....just kidding.

BTW - mine is due Wednesday, but I think it might arrive early.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> HaHaHa ...
> 
> Anytime when you can, no hurry !
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll try. You'll see some this week. No promise it is a good representation of the actual situation though, as I'm using iPhone to take most of the pics you see in my posts in WUS forum. Can't afford to buy a camera system with telecentric lens ... :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats to all of those who've received their MS17 
Loving mine 
My old SS version is in France with my dad  so can't take a comparo shot. But this one is a notch above and i actually prefer the bezel, fits the style well.

#3 says hi


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

duc said:


> I've read this thread over the past few months and seen references to a bracelet. Is it absolutely going to be available or are we just wishing for it? I don't remember seeing Paul confirm it, but maybe I was drunk at the time I read it....just kidding.
> 
> BTW - mine is due Wednesday, but I think it might arrive early.


Yes, we are wishing for it and Paul didn't comfirm it. See post #72 of this thread.


----------



## armadaray (Sep 18, 2013)

According to Scurfa's website, it seems that the M.S.17 is now officially OUT OF STOCK.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Fixed that for you...



armadaray said:


> According to Scurfa's website, it seems that the M.S.17 is *NOW* officially OUT OF STOCK.


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Mine ...
> 
> View attachment 12652385
> 
> ...


The wrist shot is great. It really shows the blue tone of the AR coating! People might be able to get a gauge of how well applied it is.It's a stand out feature for me. 36? Nice because of San Te's chamber?:-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Half Yellow Goofball said:


> The wrist shot is great. It really shows the blue tone of the AR coating! People might be able to get a gauge of how well applied it is.It's a stand out feature for me. 36? Nice because of San Te's chamber?:-!


Thanks. :-!

Actually, I think the dome sapphire crystal is the same as my older SS v2, and the AR coating is just a teeny bit better.

And well, to me, 3 sounds like "life" in Cantonese, while 6 pronounced in Hokkien sounds like "luck" in English. That's all. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> HaHaHa ...
> 
> Anytime when you can, no hurry !
> 
> ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 12654711
> 
> 
> View attachment 12654721
> ...


Thanks, bro ...

It definitely seems like the old one is a lot more curvy, and the lugs are curved down ?

The new one seems to have flatter lugs ...

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Thanks, bro ...
> 
> It definitely seems like the old one is a lot more curvy, and the lugs are curved down ?
> 
> ...


No problem bro, you're welcome. ;-)

Well, I did said I don't have telecentric lens camera system to do a accurate profile comparison. You can read up an example of telecentric here (https://moritex.com/products/mv/mvl/bi-telecentric/appearance.html).

As my iPhone lens is aimed more perpendicularly to the new MS17 on top of SS D1, the lugs of older one would seems more curve than actual. And yes, SS D1 is more curve than MS17, but not as exaggerated as you might see in my iPhone pics.

One thing you don't see in the pics is the slightly thinner back case of MS17. It's mid case is a bit thinner too. I probably need to set up a telecentric system to capture the actual side profile I can see in person.

In the meantime, moar pics!

On cheap black nato leather ...








On cheap brown tan nato leather ...








On dressy black shell cordovan ...















Man, so tempted to get that Watchgecko or Strapcode bracelet now. :

Last shot, view of both backcases.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


>


I love the bubble back!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I love the bubble back!


Lol, don't we all. ;-)


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I am loving this watch. The Alpinist braclet fits the case curve pretty well. 














Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Durkano said:


> I am loving this watch. The Alpinist braclet fits the case curve pretty well.
> View attachment 12655619
> View attachment 12655621
> 
> ...


Very nice. Your bracelet seems like a great fit. :-!


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Just picked up mine from the post office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday 
I shall be puting it on an isofrane tonight and see how that works .no photos yet but promise to add a couple after the strap change 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

I would be all over this if it had a bracelet. Does the old diver 1 v2 bracelet fit this one? I have the old one and I can swap the bracelet from it. 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## asteve (Feb 10, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> Just picked up mine from the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it even more on strap.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I received mine today and unboxed it this evening. However, whilst I like the look of the watch I have encountered a problem. When I change the time by moving the hands anti-clockwise all works as expected. However, when I try to advance the hands clockwise they very quickly stop moving and if I continue to rotate the crown it comes away from the case completely.









I've emailed Paul and we'll see what comes of that, but am I missing something basic here? I think not, but just want to check with the great & good here on WUS.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

No QC issues here, on a strapcode engineer


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a WatchGecko beads of rice bracelet that I might try if I get that blue one I'm hoping for.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going to try mine on a distressed OD canvas as Hirsch pure next, but I think the Raven Trekker rubber may work great on it too.
I don't do bracelet much and they have to be fitted end links, but I still hope Paul makes one available next year


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

028 arrived a day early. Unbelievable value in a watch. Trying it on this waffle. Not sure if it will stay on it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> I received mine today and unboxed it this evening. However, whilst I like the look of the watch I have encountered a problem. When I change the time by moving the hands anti-clockwise all works as expected. However, when I try to advance the hands clockwise they very quickly stop moving and if I continue to rotate the crown it comes away from the case completely.
> 
> View attachment 12655979
> 
> ...


That's definitely not right. There's nothing but glowing remarks about his CS, so you just need a little patience.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very pleased with this. Good job Paul!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

#69 arrived today.


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

6 isn't far from luck in Cantonese too! I got the number 87. One off 88. Now that's a lucky number! Never owned a Scurfa before but yeah the AR is great at the price point.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great on the perlon T. 

Well done. I imagine a clean rubber strap would suite it nice too. Perhaps a BC270.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Fitted the isofrane 
To me it sits better on the wrist than the nato









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Fitted the isofrane
> To me it sits better on the wrist than the nato
> 
> 
> ...


Look great. :-! I have a similar Borealis rubber strap to try on tomorrow.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The Isofrane looks good on the new M.S. 17. Well done, GUYGOLFER.

After trying several colors of ZULU straps on my M.S. 17, I have settled on a steel gray one with matte black PVD hardware. The gray gives the watch a very nice look, I think.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> The Isofrane looks good on the new M.S. 17. Well done, GUYGOLFER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As usual, great shot. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> The Isofrane looks good on the new M.S. 17. Well done, GUYGOLFER.
> 
> After trying several colors of ZULU straps on my M.S. 17, I have settled on a steel gray one with matte black PVD hardware. The gray gives the watch a very nice look, I think.


That's it, Bill  love this setup


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hi Scurfa experts! Need help with this gorgeous watch. I'm looking at a sales listing on a watch forum but the watch being sold is advertised as a special edition automatic. Here's the pic:









And here's the description:

_Sold out special edition of the regular (quartz) diver one black: this one has automatic (self winding) NH35a movement and can be recognized by its yellow hands (quartz version has orange hands). Bought in January of 2017. Full specs at the bottom._

I've looked carefully at the Scurfa website and found no mention of an LE auto version, and read as much of this thread as possible (okay, I skimmed it) ... 
Is this a legit automatic version? I'm happy to have quartz, btw, but I just want to make sure I'm buying the watch that's being described, and buying from a seller who is accurately describing the watch.
Absolutely stunning watch by the way!
Thank you for your help.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Vioviv said:


> Hi Scurfa experts! Need help with this gorgeous watch. I'm looking at a sales listing on a watch forum but the watch being sold is advertised as a special edition automatic. Here's the pic:
> 
> [pic clipped]
> 
> ...


I only know of one automatic by Scurfa and it's not a Diver One. It's the Bell Diver 1.

ETA: And the Bell Diver 1 uses a Miyota 9015. Not a NH35a. I'm leery.

ETA 2:Look here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-one-s-s-auto-black-edition-3812122.html

I guess very limited production. I never knew about it.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> I only know of one automatic by Scurfa and it's not a Diver One. It's the Bell Diver 1.
> 
> ETA: And the Bell Diver 1 uses a Miyota 9015. Not a NH35a. I'm leery.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, thank you so much! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

josiahg52 said:


> I only know of one automatic by Scurfa and it's not a Diver One. It's the Bell Diver 1.
> 
> ETA: And the Bell Diver 1 uses a Miyota 9015. Not a NH35a. I'm leery.
> 
> ...


Josiahg52 -- I had to rush off and buy it, but wanted to come back and say thanks again. It was on eBay from a newer seller from the Netherlands, so I was a bit leery. Not so much of being ripped off, but buying from a seller who doesn't know what they're selling can be trouble later. I did manage to zoom in on a shot of the full kit and see that the warranty card is marked "S/S Auto," and now I kinda feel bad for not trusting this gentleman who obviously has great taste in watches.
Again, thank you for your help. I totally missed that thread during my search, and have since read every word, and consider myself lucky to have scored this model as my first Scurfa. 
Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Vioviv said:


> Josiahg52 -- I had to rush off and buy it, but wanted to come back and say thanks again. It was on eBay from a newer seller from the Netherlands, so I was a bit leery. Not so much of being ripped off, but buying from a seller who doesn't know what they're selling can be trouble later. I did manage to zoom in on a shot of the full kit and see that the warranty card is marked "S/S Auto," and now I kinda feel bad for not trusting this gentleman who obviously has great taste in watches.
> Again, thank you for your help. I totally missed that thread during my search, and have since read every word, and consider myself lucky to have scored this model as my first Scurfa.
> Best wishes,
> Dave


You're quite welcome! I had never heard of it myself and would also have asked the same question. That's a very good first Scurfa and I hope you enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I owned one (of the black SS/autos) and reluctantly had to move it out (too many watches and not enough wrist time for any). I happily sold it to a gent from the UK who had been on the hunt for one for awhile. It is a great watch and you won't regret the purchase. In the meantime, I couldn't help myself from this (which will be passed on to my son or best friend):


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but did Paul or anyone say how long this battery should last?


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

duc said:


> I owned one (of the black SS/autos) and reluctantly had to move it out (too many watches and not enough wrist time for any). I happily sold it to a gent from the UK who had been on the hunt for one for awhile. It is a great watch and you won't regret the purchase. In the meantime, I couldn't help myself from this (which will be passed on to my son or best friend):


Very glad to hear this. I broke my vow of abstinence to buy this watch, which by pure chance I saw listed about 5 hours ago. I've been eyeing this for a long time, so feel like fate was on my side. Of course, I'll wait until the watch shows up before I celebrate any further. But very nice to get such quick responses on this thread. Really appreciate it.
And your Diver One looks amazing!

EDIT: meant to say I have been eyeing the Scurfa Diver 1 for a long time, which I understood to be a quartz watch. But just as happy that I stumbled upon an automatic version for sale!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

josiahg52 said:


> You're quite welcome! I had never heard of it myself and would also have asked the same question. That's a very good first Scurfa and I hope you enjoy it when it arrives.


Limited edition of about 100 units, I love mine!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vioviv said:


> Hi Scurfa experts! Need help with this gorgeous watch. I'm looking at a sales listing on a watch forum but the watch being sold is advertised as a special edition automatic. Here's the pic:
> 
> View attachment 12658511
> 
> ...


Absolutely legit. I own one 

Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but did Paul or anyone say how long this battery should last?


The mvt Specs claim 45 months


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Never saw a canvas strap before. I really don't know why. They look proper stylish. Gonna look for a nice nato!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Waiting patiently for a second Scurfa to join my Bell Diver 1. I think the blue one will go nicely with it. I've checked the website probably 100 times this week.

Bell Diver 1 on a grey ZULUDIVER 5-ring Zulu with matte silver hardware from WatchGecko:








Hoping to put the blue Diver One on this royal blue 5-ring Zulu:








Really these Zulus are too short for me so they may both end up on a trimmed Maratac 17" Zulu or something else. I've worn the Bell Diver 1 on Staib mesh and really liked it. The beads of rice bracelet that I thought about for the blue Diver One is actually 22mm so no go. Anyway, just waiting for the watches to become available.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but did Paul or anyone say how long this battery should last?





Jeep99dad said:


> The mvt Specs claim 45 months


See Paul remark on battery life #97 of this thread.



scurfa said:


> the battery life with the 515SM is quoted by Ronda to be around 36 months and you never know a non date version may appear.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Returned for refund. Good CS.



Snaggletooth said:


> I received mine today and unboxed it this evening. However, whilst I like the look of the watch I have encountered a problem. When I change the time by moving the hands anti-clockwise all works as expected. However, when I try to advance the hands clockwise they very quickly stop moving and if I continue to rotate the crown it comes away from the case completely.
> 
> View attachment 12655979
> 
> ...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

So there will be an M.s. 17 available shortly then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Shockwave said:


> So there will be an M.s. 17 available shortly then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I'll imagine it will need repaired first. Probably the movement replaced along with the stem and/or crown. I'd imagine the first buyer might get first refusal as well.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

It was offered, but I declined.



josiahg52 said:


> Well, I'll imagine it will need repaired first. Probably the movement replaced along with the stem and/or crown. I'd imagine the first buyer might get first refusal as well.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Trying something new ...

Limited edition leather band laser etched with topographic map of Yosemite Valley, from Fellman Watch Co.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

And later switched over to Borealis rubber ...

















... and yes, Borealis rubber strap is very soft and comfortable.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Still not using telecentric lens, but I think these views are sufficient.

Scurfa D1 SS








Scurfa M.S.17.








114060


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

M.S.17 rocks!


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

The Diver One is a beautiful piece. Sorry if I missed it somewhere in this thread, but what is the cost? Sounds like some should be available for purchase this month?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

josiahg52 said:


> Waiting patiently for a second Scurfa to join my Bell Diver 1. I think the blue one will go nicely with it. I've checked the website probably 100 times this week.


The Scurfa site must be really busy because that's about how often I check too. :-d


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mid-November is an annoyingly imprecise date so I'm checking out the Scurfa website on a regular basis.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any “constructive criticisms” of the watch yet? 

I know it’s still the honeymoon phase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I can’t think of any criticisms of the MS 17, given what it is. I wouldn’t mind having a bracelet. But the design, the size, the crystal and the price are just right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ The strap that it came with sucks. Try out different straps. 

Beyond that, I'm not finding much to criticize. In fact, I want to get one for my son for Christmas this year. That's why I'm monitoring the website for the regular ones.


----------



## ChristoO (Dec 27, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^ *The strap that it came with sucks.* Try out different straps.
> 
> Beyond that, I'm not finding much to criticize. In fact, I want to get one for my son for Christmas this year. That's why I'm monitoring the website for the regular ones.


I tend to agree. The NATO does NOTHING to compliment the watch. In my opinion the supplied strap isn't enough to support the weight of the watch effectively for comfortable wear. I plan on grabbing one of the Scurfa rubber ones when they come into stock. Almost wish I would have just waited for the new models that are equipped with the rubber ones rather than grabbing one of the M.S. 17's with the NATO, because now I need to actually buy another strap to bring the watch up to my expectations.

Aside from the strap, the watch is pretty awesome. Size is great, domed crystal is fantastic and does a nice job on slightly magnifying the dial. The lume is excellent! It's keeping perfect time and hasn't lost even a second in 5 days.

Very positive opinion of the watch, very negative opinion of the strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I personally have no issues with the Toxicnato provided, in fact i have several. I sometimes wish they were a tad softer at the edges but otherwise they support the Watch well, have a tight clean weave... the style fits the tool diver Watch style ...

The one thing I’d change is making it a ND or date at 6 but the white date wheel is actually pretty well integrated as it sorts of looks like a marker would there at 3. 
The dial is much nicer than the GenI that were like Deep Blue’d and others. Big fan of the clean look and contrast of white on black kinda like a Pelagos. The case shape, size and proportions are great for me as is the finish. 
Big Bang for the buck imho.


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Does anyone have any "constructive criticisms" of the watch yet?
> 
> I know it's still the honeymoon phase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's more of a slight niggle than a criticism but the crystal is very domed and thick. Those are actually good points to the watch! The first few days I had it on it made it seem like the second markers were off. I looked at it from all angles trying to work out if they were off but it would seem off in a different place everytime. I did figure it out and it's marked spot on. It just took me a bit of getting used to.

After a week of wearing it I must say I'm beginning to think it's going to become my regular watch. It's solid, absolutely tough as nails. I like theToxic NATO strap that comes with the watch too, it fits into what the watch is for me. I went out last night, had a few too many and bashed the watch up a few times. I got up this morning a bit miffed at myself thinking I'd probably have some dinks and scratches. Not a single nick to be found.

For me it's not a beater but if it has to take a beating by some unfortunate event, it can!


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Does anyone have any "constructive criticisms" of the watch yet?
> 
> I know it's still the honeymoon phase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's more of a slight niggle than a criticism but the crystal is very domed and thick. Those are actually good points to the watch! The first few days I had it on it made it seem like the second markers were off. I looked at it from all angles trying to work out if they were off but it would seem off in a different place everytime. I did figure it out and it's marked spot on. It just took me a bit of getting used to.

After a week of wearing it I must say I'm beginning to think it's going to become my regular watch. It's solid, absolutely tough as nails. I like theToxic NATO strap that comes with the watch too, it fits into what the watch is for me. I went out last night, had a few too many and bashed the watch up a few times. I got up this morning a bit miffed at myself thinking I'd probably have some dinks and scratches. Not a single nick to be found.

For me it's not a beater but if it has to take a beating by some unfortunate event, it can!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Half Yellow Goofball said:


> it seem like the second markers were off. I looked at it from all angles trying to work out if they were off but it would seem off in a different place everytime. I did figure it out and it's marked spot on. It just took me a bit of getting used to.


What do you mean the markers were off
Or marked spot on ?


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

I actually like the domed crystal. I love them on watches. 

Just looking for reasons to delay my reason to purchase when the new models are available. 

What do you mean as it is not a beater? It’s too nice to be one? If I were to purchase one, I’d likely be using it regularly as a daily wearer for just about anything. 

I do have concern over the bezel pip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Love mine and am extremely happy with the purchase. I have not had any issues except for my bezel and I don’t care enough to even bother looking into it. Maybe I’m doing something wrong but I do not have 120 clicks. If I count every click I feel there are probably about 40 or so small clicks that blend together without any definitive solid stop for lack of a better description. Not sloppy feeling at all but just not possible to count out 10 precise clicks between the fives. 

I don’t use the bezel enough to care and for my purposes I can set it easily enough despite not knowing exactly how many clicks I’ve advanced. 

Otherwise everything works as it should and I am very impressed with the value. It succeeded in doing something none of the other watches in my collection could do which is get me to switch out my BLNR. That’s saying something as to me the BLNR is as close to my perfect watch as it gets.

Just something about the Scurfa that does it for me. Still think I will most likely be adding the blue and/or black model(s).

Cheers,

Casey




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Does anyone have any "constructive criticisms" of the watch yet?
> 
> I know it's still the honeymoon phase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been wearing it non-stop for the past seven days and am very impressed. It sits very comfortable and I also don't mind the strap (for now, though I will probably get some more NATOs to mix it up a little). I usually prefer no-date, but the date window here works nicely and blends in. The bezel also feels very good, although I haven't tried to actually count the clicks.

The crystal is very domed though, so you need to look straight on the watch to read the time, side view doesn't work so well. It also took me a while to figure out if the second hand hits the markers (it does) because of the slight distortions from different viewing angles. Not a criticism as such, just something to be aware of with domed crystals


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

kca said:


> Otherwise everything works as it should and I am very impressed with the value. It succeeded in doing something none of the other watches in my collection could do which is get me to switch out my BLNR. That's saying something as to me the BLNR is as close to my perfect watch as it gets.
> 
> Just something about the Scurfa that does it for me. Still think I will most likely be adding the blue and/or black model(s).
> 
> ...


As a fellow BLNR owner, that's some high praise for the MS17 there. Glad to hear you're enjoying it!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have worn my M.S. 17 since it arrived last Monday. I could not be happier with the watch. I do prefer a steel gray ZULU strap over the OEM black one. That is just a matter of personal preference. No complaints here and now looking forward to ordering a blue Diver One when they are released.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

gaopa said:


> I have worn my M.S. 17 since it arrived last Monday. I could not be happier with the watch. I do prefer a steel gray ZULU strap over the OEM black one. That is just a matter of personal preference. No complaints here and now looking forward to ordering a blue Diver One when they are released.


Hey gaopa, where did you get your gray strap? It looks like it might be a Toxic, but I'm not sure. I just placed an order for Terry's Tough as S&&T Zulu in gray. Now the waiting game.....


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

nemorior said:


> The crystal is very domed though, so you need to look straight on the watch to read the time, side view doesn't work so well. It also took me a while to figure out if the second hand hits the markers (it does) because of the slight distortions from different viewing angles. Not a criticism as such, just something to be aware of with domed crystals


Based on the pictures, it looks like it's a single dome. And single done will give you quite a bit of distortion. I'm wearing my Maratac Pilot and that has a single dome.



















But a double dome won't give you those distortions.

(Sorry. Tapatalk isn't uploading pictures right now. I will edit this post later.)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, it's likely a single dome sapphire crystal, or a very bad double dome one. :-d

And the crystal seems similiar to the one on my D1 SS V2 with bracelet.

I must also say the spring bars are probably the best I've seen. Looks expensive and very well made. I think it might just last as long as the watch head, if not longer.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

duc said:


> Hey gaopa, where did you get your gray strap? It looks like it might be a Toxic, but I'm not sure. I just placed an order for Terry's Tough as S&&T Zulu in gray. Now the waiting game.....


duc, my steel gray NATO came from Amazon.com. It is called ArtStyle watch band that is 1.5mm nylon strap material. It comes is several different colors and both the brushed hardware like mine or black hardware. They are around $10 and very good quality.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 30, 2012)

Licu said:


> I would be all over this if it had a bracelet. Does the old diver 1 v2 bracelet fit this one? I have the old one and I can swap the bracelet from it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


I've been out of the loop with Scurfa for a while so I've just read this entire thread to get up to date. I own a D1 gen 2 and my first immediate question was - will the bracelet fit the new model. Even "sort of"? The chap above asked the very question six pages back but no response.

I've seen photos of the new MS17 on a strapcode Oyster and a Watchgecko, but not on the old D1 bracelet.

Surely someone has tried? 

I think I might be in for one of the new blue D1s but I do wish the ceramic lumed bezel had been maintained. It was one of the key factors in arrracting me to the gen II model.


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Think the wife will notice if I add this to my cart with all the kid's Christmas gifts?

Worth trying. For anyone looking, this looks to be it. https://www.amazon.com/ArtStyle-Colorful-Material-Brushed-Buckle/dp/B01FSWUV26



gaopa said:


> duc, my steel gray NATO came from Amazon.com. It is called ArtStyle watch band that is 1.5mm nylon strap material. It comes is several different colors and both the brushed hardware like mine or black hardware. They are around $10 and very good quality.


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> What do you mean the markers were off
> Or marked spot on ?


They're spot on! Unlike my eyes! The dome took me a bit of getting used to!


----------



## Half Yellow Goofball (Nov 13, 2017)

I like the dome too, it has a funny way of playing with the AR coating so that the face will look blue sometimes. I ordered a blue nato to compliment it.

No I don't mean that it's too nice to be a beater. I mean if you are going to use it everyday (which I pretty much have since I got it), it seems like it could take some punishment before it did end up looking like a beater. So you can enjoy how it looks but not have to be too concerned about it looking like something from Mad Max after a fair bit of regular wear.

The bezel pip on mine is aligned perfectly and it seems solidly intergrated into the bezel. It also lights up like a christmas tree. Lots of lume there.

The longer I've had this watch the more I find I like. I'd honestly say that I wouldn't hesitate in buying Scurfa again. Pretty much excelled my expectations.

I know what you mean about delaying purchases, there's a Tutima calling me.............


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm pretty excited to have scored a new MS17. This is actually my first diver! I'm pretty new to this forum, but have always appreciated nice dive watches from a far. For the last year I've been wearing a Seiko 5 as my daily watch. I was actually looking at the new Seiko Turtles quite a bit, but once I saw the Scurfa Diver One it was all over for me! Anyways, happy to be a new member here!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Scurfa family, Leia_Mojos! I hope you enjoy your new M.S. 17 for a long time. I suspect you will be adding other Scurfa watches to your collection as time goes by.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hammond said:


> I've been out of the loop with Scurfa for a while so I've just read this entire thread to get up to date. I own a D1 gen 2 and my first immediate question was - will the bracelet fit the new model. Even "sort of"? The chap above asked the very question six pages back but no response.
> 
> I've seen photos of the new MS17 on a strapcode Oyster and a Watchgecko, but not on the old D1 bracelet.
> 
> ...


Sorry - thought I posted it here...
Here you go - on the original diver one bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammond (Dec 30, 2012)

obp666 said:


> Sorry - thought I posted it here...
> Here you go - on the original diver one bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick response! That's not actually a bad fit, no worse than the original fitted to be honest. I think I might hold on to my old D1 until I pick up a new one so I can make a decision whether to keep the bracelet or not. It will be nice to have the matching clasp.

Edit to say: I think Paul said somewhere earlier in this thread that he was having a replacement bracelet and clasp designed and it would fit this case when it was eventually produced?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Check around #72 of this thread regarding Paul's comment on bracelet...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-one-new-models-4487385-8.html#post43606919

Anyway, I cannot wait anymore. So sad to see my M.S.17 have no bracelet. Just placed an order for a strapcode bracelet.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

They are available to purchase NOW. $232.04 currently USD.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

LogisticsCzar said:


> They are available to purchase NOW. $232.04 currently USD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Just ordered but there was nowhere to leave a note on what color I wanted. Usually there was a place to leave note for seller but I didn't see one. Tried on my phone and laptop.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Ordered. I also couldn't leave a note, so I sent Scurfa email.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I suspect Paul will be getting a lot of emails today. I had to do the same to specify.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

That sucks because I know there's usually a little box or "+" to click "Leave Message for Seller" or something like that. I sent him an email with the PayPal transaction ID as the subject. I hope he can sort it all out and keep track. Definitely not the preferred way. I just wanted to make sure my excitement didn't blind me to the obvious. Sort of glad to hear others had the same experience.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

tantric said:


> Ordered. I also couldn't leave a note, so I sent Scurfa email.


+1. Blue ftw


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> They are available to purchase NOW. $232.04 currently USD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Many thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

It seems that you need to state the colour of your choice during PayPal payment stage.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It seems that you need to state the colour of your choice during PayPal payment stage.
> 
> (picture clipped)


We all read that. There's no way to leave a note. That's what we are all saying.

On the emailed PayPal receipt it says "Instructions for Merchant: You haven't entered any instructions." Like I said, usually there's a little "+" that you click and you can leave a message. I saw no way of doing that this time. Not sure why but clearly PayPal is setup to provide that function normally.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, it seems you're right. My PayPal couldn't key in any instruction too. Hmm... :-(


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, it seems you're right. My PayPal couldn't key in any instruction too. Hmm... :-(


Yeah, it's strange. I hope Paul can keep track of it all. A pain for sure. I sent an email to him with my transaction ID as the subject (should have put my color choice also in retrospect) and copied all the pertinent transaction details (from the PayPal transaction success email) into the body with a note at the top stating what happened and what color I want.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I suspect Paul will be getting a lot of emails today. I had to do the same to specify.


Snap! I got into a right flap because I wasn't able to specify the colour I wanted so it was panic stations and flashing red lights in casa Sticky until Alison was good enough to email me saying it was all sorted.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

sticky said:


> Snap! I got into a right flap because I wasn't able to specify the colour I wanted so it was panic stations and flashing red lights in casa Sticky until Alison was good enough to email me saying it was all sorted.


Alison to the rescue! She and Paul make a great team! :-!


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

4 hours since I’ve placed my order and no confirmation...pls save one blue for me...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Alison to the rescue! She and Paul make a great team! :-!


And how. I was doing my headless chicken impression imagining missing out on the blue. I can't tell you how much that email from Alison was worth.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

fvc74 said:


> 4 hours since I've placed my order and no confirmation...pls save one blue for me...


Same here. Nothing.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

sticky said:


> And how. I was doing my headless chicken impression imagining missing out on the blue. I can't tell you how much that email from Alison was worth.


sticky, please ask your wife to make a video of you doing your headless chicken impression and share it with us! :-d


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

josiahg52 said:


> Same here. Nothing.


Gentlemen, I suspect that Alison is covered up with orders and busy as she can be. I'm sure your requests will be honored and that she gets back to you as soon as she can.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue ordered...hopefully. Haha. Sent email a couple of hours ago too. Not overly concerned though. I imagine they are pretty swamped with emails. It’s also around 8pm there and it is Saturday so I can wait.

Can’t wait to start seeing some live pics of these. Not sure I won’t still be tempted by the black model.

Congrats to those that have purchased.

Cheers,

Casey




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Seems like there is a lot of interest in the blue version. I sure hope Paul made enough.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

gaopa said:


> Gentlemen, I suspect that Alison is covered up with orders and busy as she can be. I'm sure your requests will be honored and that she gets back to you as soon as she can.


Alison responded to my email regarding color within about an hour earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

Ordered a blue as well and am looking forward to getting my first Scurfa.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NM. Got a reply from Alison!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I️ would love to see the blue with white hands down the road. 

As it is I️ think I️ will hold off for now and look forward to vicarious enjoyment!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great watch,hope it does very well & production carries on for a good long spell,so that I can have one pre-owned at a nice price,as I'm a bit skint.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

boatswain said:


> I️ would love to see the blue with white hands down the road.
> 
> As it is I️ think I️ will hold off for now and look forward to vicarious enjoyment!
> 
> boatswain, I asked Paul about using the yellow handset on the new models when the artist renderings was first released. I can't remember exactly, but the yellow is significant to divers as it has to do with the color of some piece of equipment they use. Thus the yellow colored handset was chosen for that reason. Perhaps when Paul is back to Scurfa Command Central from his current dive and decompression, he will respond.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> boatswain said:
> 
> 
> > I️ would love to see the blue with white hands down the road.
> ...


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

boatswain said:


> I️ would love to see the blue with white hands down the road.
> 
> As it is I️ think I️ will hold off for now and look forward to vicarious enjoyment!





gaopa said:


> boatswain, I asked Paul about using the yellow handset on the new models when the artist renderings was first released. I can't remember exactly, but the yellow is significant to divers as it has to do with the color of some piece of equipment they use. Thus the yellow colored handset was chosen for that reason. Perhaps when Paul is back to Scurfa Command Central from his current dive and decompression, he will respond.


Yellow, specifically a bright or fluorescent yellow, will remain very visible at most depths that a diver might find themselves at. There are other colors that are nearly as good or as good at certain depths, type of waters or with certain types of light sources but yellow is pretty good in all conditions. I really have no idea and there's probably other reasons but I assumed that was why it wasn't a bad choice. I'm not saying white is bad color either.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

josiahg52 said:


> Yellow, specifically a bright or fluorescent yellow, will remain very visible at most depths that a diver might find themselves at. There are other colors that are nearly as good or as good at certain depths, type of waters or with certain types of light sources but yellow is pretty good in all conditions. I really have no idea and there's probably other reasons but I assumed that was why it wasn't a bad choice. I'm not saying white is bad color either.


josiahg52, thanks for your thoughts on yellow. What you say makes sense. I'm looking forward to the yellow handset on my blue Diver One.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I wanted to know the reason behind the colors selected for the handsets of the new Diver One watches. I sent an e-mail to Paul, who is on his dive ship, to get a definitive answer. Here is his response: "it’s the same yellow as our dive hats and the orange hands on the black model is the Comex orange seen on the old Comex diving bells." There you have it directly from Paul.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I got a shipping notification from DHL on behalf of Scurfa. No confirmation or verification of color but I'm going to assume that since it wasn't specified on my PayPal order that at least one of my two (I got frantic for a moment) emails were read and a blue Diver One is on its way to me.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Shipping info also received....!!


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine too. Blue on the way!


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Shipping info also received, they must have worked all weekend to make this happen.
The best part:

SHIPMENT CONTENTS:
Precision instrument

How cool is that? In my very humble opinion, so so cool.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Regarding the visibility of colors under water. There is some info in this report.

underwater lighting fundamentals and color temperature|Underwater Photography Guide

If you are prepared for a lot of technical data, there is plenty of it available on line. I've seen similar information as contained in the link above in other diving watch sites. I just can't locate it at the moment.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

duc said:


> Regarding the visibility of colors under water. There is some info in this report.
> 
> underwater lighting fundamentals and color temperature|Underwater Photography Guide
> 
> If you are prepared for a lot of technical data, there is plenty of it available on line. I've seen similar information as contained in the link above in other diving watch sites. I just can't locate it at the moment.


That is a great article, duc! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

duc said:


> Regarding the visibility of colors under water. There is some info in this report.
> 
> underwater lighting fundamentals and color temperature|Underwater Photography Guide
> 
> If you are prepared for a lot of technical data, there is plenty of it available on line. I've seen similar information as contained in the link above in other diving watch sites. I just can't locate it at the moment.


Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My blue Diver One is out for delivery. I will have some pics later this afternoon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ohh yeah 
Love it even more than the MS17

Great job Paul.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, that was quick and looks great! Mine was just accepted in Newcastle this afternoon with an estimated delivery date of Friday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

josiahg52 said:


> Wow, that was quick and looks great! Mine was just accepted in Newcastle this afternoon with an estimated delivery date of Friday.


The Newcastle DHL depot must be full of Scurfas because that's where mine is too though living just down the road from Paul mine's scheduled for delivery in the morrow.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats Bill and Brice! Looking forward to more pics. Mine is scheduled to arrive Wednesday. Can’t wait. 

Enjoy!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Due to work and personal obligations I had to reschedule the delivery to this Friday. Until then, I will be living vicariously with all your pictures!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I wasn't planning on spending more $$$ and I am really happy with my MS17, but you had to go and make this post.
Thanks a lot Jeep99dad. 
Nice pic btw.



Jeep99dad said:


> Ohh yeah
> Love it even more than the MS17
> 
> Great job Paul.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep, I need to stop reading this thread. The blue looks amazing in Jeep’s post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really digging the blue fellas. 
You'll love it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jtaka1 said:


> I wasn't planning on spending more $$$ and I am really happy with my MS17, but you had to go and make this post.
> Thanks a lot Jeep99dad.
> Nice pic btw.


I'm here for you


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ah poooop......

just about set on the DLC to pair with my MS17, but man that blue rocks.....

any DLCs delivered yet?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

For those who haven't seen it, Bill started a new Diver One photo thread in the DWF.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks super well made, Paul is a great guy and pricing is very attractive. Seriously, what's not to love?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LogisticsCzar said:


> They are available to purchase NOW. $232.04 currently USD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Paypal currency conversion cost me $6 more, so you may want to pay with credit card for the absolute rock-bottom price

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Check around #72 of this thread regarding Paul's comment on bracelet...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/diver-one-new-models-4487385-8.html#post43606919
> 
> Anyway, I cannot wait anymore. So sad to see my M.S.17 have no bracelet. Just placed an order for a strapcode bracelet.


Ok, just a update of the strapcode bracelet arrived yesterday. 2 things I found out.

First, I used the stock spring bar on my Borealis rubber strap. Now I can't remove it from this rubber strap, unless I can find a 2 mm pin to push them by brute force.

Second, the strapcode bracelet meant for SKX013, did not fit well at all. I thought they might send the wrong model to me. But no, the online picture looks exactly the same with the one I received.

Well, looks like I have to wait patiently for Paul to release the bracelet for my MS17, and back on is my Borealis rubber. Sigh ...


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ok, just a update of the strapcode bracelet arrived yesterday. 2 things I found out.
> 
> First, I used the stock spring bar on my Borealis rubber strap. Now I can't remove it from this rubber strap, unless I can find a 2 mm pin to push them by brute force.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the bracelet. The blue Diver One will be only my second blue-faced watch and I've never worn anything but a black rubber band before so I'm going to enjoy it with the blue rubber to begin with.

Of concern, my Diver One left Los Angeles almost two days ago on its way to Hawaii after being accepted by DHL on Monday and hasn't been updated since. I've had several items shipped from the UK recently via DHL Express and they usually arrive on the afternoon of the third day in transit. The estimated delivery date is tomorrow 1 December but still, seems to be taking more time than I've been accustomed to.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope you get it tomorrow. I ordered mine on Monday and it was delivered to my house mid day. 
As for the watch. It's really beautiful, but I'm not sure the shade of blue if for me though.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

josiahg52 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bracelet. The blue Diver One will be only my second blue-faced watch and I've never worn anything but a black rubber band before so I'm going to enjoy it with the blue rubber to begin with.
> 
> Of concern, my Diver One left Los Angeles almost two days ago on its way to Hawaii after being accepted by DHL on Monday and hasn't been updated since. I've had several items shipped from the UK recently via DHL Express and they usually arrive on the afternoon of the third day in transit. The estimated delivery date is tomorrow 1 December but still, seems to be taking more time than I've been accustomed to.


No worries about the bracelet.

Anyway, congrats ahead for your blue Scurfa.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

After posting in slight frustration this morning, my blue Diver One was delivered about midday as scheduled.

I really like the watch. The blue is definitely a lighter shade than I expected, especially the rubber strap, but I like it. It's certainly different and that's exactly what I wanted. That it's also an eminently usable diver's watch is certainly icing on the cake. I will enjoy wearing and using it.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my DLC yesterday, and glad I went this direction.

quality piece for the price, love the dial and the orange handset......strap is nice, but had to go with an ISO....

my MS17 is on a strapcode engineer, and may go the same route with a PVD engineer on this....

great grab-and-go watches both!


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Im considering flipping something for the blue...Im on the fence with the yellow hands. I have a bit of gap in my collection for a nice affordable rugged quartz.

How would you folks describe the dial colour? Is it a rich dark blue or is it more matte and faded?

In some pics the bezel seems to have an almost green teal tint? Is that just lighting on the aluminum bezel or is it a bit greener than the dial?

Whats the general consensus on the lume and how it stacks up with other BGW9 watches?

Thanks...I think!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

The blue is a very unusual blue, which I like. It does have a bit of a teal green tint. I especially like the dial/bezel in the sunlight as it just sparkles. The yellow hands look great with the blue.

The lume is great. Mine easily lasts all night. I think the new blue Diver One is a winner!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Bill, any chance of a pic that you think captures the colour realistically?

Much appreciate you and the rest of the local enablers!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

boatswain, perhaps my photo of my wet blue Diver one is pretty close, but it needs a bit more green. The same for the shot on the strap. Like I said, the color is very difficult to capture. Trust me, you will LUV it!  

Please, don't anyone say that I'm an enabler!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Got my DLC yesterday, and glad I went this direction.
> 
> quality piece for the price, love the dial and the orange handset......strap is nice, but had to go with an ISO....
> 
> ...


Is it DLC or PVD? Their website says PVD.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Bill! I appreciate the effort.

It does look nice...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

boatswain, when I get a chance next week I will take some outdoor shots and perhaps they will show the color better.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You are a good man. I would say don't go to too much trouble but i have a feeling you may enjoy the task!


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> Is it DLC or PVD? Their website says PVD.


As far as I know, it's PVD.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Gaopa, for years I been wanting to learn how you set up for such professional "wet" shots as above. |>


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ok, just a update of the strapcode bracelet arrived yesterday. 2 things I found out.
> 
> First, I used the stock spring bar on my Borealis rubber strap. Now I can't remove it from this rubber strap, unless I can find a 2 mm pin to push them by brute force.
> 
> ...


Ok, another update, due to my obsession with bracelets... :-d

First up, straight lug oyster style from StrapCode...














Nope, didn't do it for me. :-(

Next up, straight lug president style brushed bracelet from Ali-Ex...














Feels much better. This will be it, till Paul release stock bracelet then.

Ok, after messing around with different straps and bracelets, causing scratches around the lugs of my MS17 ...







... the springiness of the stock spring bar is no longer there.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 12703253
> 
> 
> Gaopa, for years I been wanting to learn how you set up for such professional "wet" shots as above. |>


SimpleWatchMan, to get my wet watch shots I set up a completely while base and background. Then I place the watch on a mirror and spray it with a spray bottle. My camera is mounted on a tripod and I use the camera timer to avoid camera shake. The technique is easy and folks seem to like the resulting photo. Give it a try as I'm sure you can do it too. Happy Shooting! Bill


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan, like you, I prefer my watches on a bracelet. Your StrapCode bracelet looks good on your new Diver One. I sure hope that Paul offers a bracelet option on upcoming watches and that we can buy them for our current Scurfa watches.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Will they make a SS bracelet for this model?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

lvt said:


> Will they make a SS bracelet for this model?


I don't know, but sure hope so.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> SimpleWatchMan, to get my wet watch shots I set up a completely while base and background. Then I place the watch on a mirror and spray it with a spray bottle. My camera is mounted on a tripod and I use the camera timer to avoid camera shake. The technique is easy and folks seem to like the resulting photo. Give it a try as I'm sure you can do it too. Happy Shooting! Bill


Thanks bro, for sharing the tips.

If I could, I would like to give 100 likes. :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

gaopa said:


> SimpleWatchMan, like you, I prefer my watches on a bracelet. Your StrapCode bracelet looks good on your new Diver One. I sure hope that Paul offers a bracelet option on upcoming watches and that we can buy them for our current Scurfa watches.


Yup, let's cross our fingers and hope that happens. ;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

gaopa said:


> I don't know, but sure hope so.


I think they should make one.

I still remember our discussion about Scurfa watch a while ago, and since I can't stop lurking at Scurfa threads 

The latest model reflects almost perfectly what I wanted on a quartz dive watch. I believe most of buyers are ready to spend an extra sum to have a stock bracelet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

lvt said:


> ... I believe most of buyers are ready to spend an extra sum to have a stock bracelet.


I know I'm ready. 

And I know many will disagree and will debate with me on this, but for the past two years, I have been feeling that a good proper set of quality matching bracelet might cost as much as the watch head itself.

However, I also understand that nobody in their right mind would want to pay that kind of money for a set of matching bracelet. :-d


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> And I know many will disagree and will debate with me on this, but for the past two years, I have been feeling that a good proper set of quality matching bracelet might cost as much as the watch head itself.


Not the fully assembled watch head, but it might cost more than a watch case.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ok, another update, due to my obsession with bracelets... :-d
> 
> First up, straight lug oyster style from StrapCode...
> View attachment 12703389
> ...


Thought I might compare the Scurfa springbars included with my Diver One to the Marathon springbars since those are the only shoulderless bars that I have on hand. The result? The Scurfa provided bars are very robust.

The Scurfa bars are 2.00mm thick and the ends are 1.20mm thick. The bar ends are about 3.00mm long each.

For comparison, the Marathon bars are 1.80mm, 0.85mm and the ends are about 2.25mm long.

Looks like I might be getting some additional spare springbars.

Crude picture included: Scurfa LEFT, Marathon RIGHT.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ok, just a update of the strapcode bracelet arrived yesterday. 2 things I found out.First, I used the stock spring bar on my Borealis rubber strap. Now I can't remove it from this rubber strap, unless I can find a 2 mm pin to push them by brute force.Second, the strapcode bracelet meant for SKX013, did not fit well at all. I thought they might send the wrong model to me. But no, the online picture looks exactly the same with the one I received.Well, looks like I have to wait patiently for Paul to release the bracelet for my MS17, and back on is my Borealis rubber. Sigh ...


Apologies as I think it was me who suggested the strapcode bracelet ( I showed pic on my MS17) was for the SKX013 , I have gone back through my purchases ( through both Strapcode direct and Amazon Strapcode ) and it was actually the bracelet meant for the SKX023 mid sized diver that I had . Once again apologies but if you are still looking for the bracelet I had in this pic , then I am 100% it is the one for the SKX023.


----------



## j0n (Jun 14, 2016)

josiahg52 said:


> Crude picture included: Scurfa right, Marathon left.


Based on my inaccurate eyeball measurements, I think you have that reversed. Looks like the more robust (Scurfa) spring bar is on the left.

Or in the famous words of Mr. Willy Wanka:

"Strike that. Reverse it. Thank you."


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

josiahg52 said:


> Thought I might compare the Scurfa springbars included with my Diver One to the Marathon springbars since those are the only shoulderless bars that I have on hand. The result? The Scurfa provided bars are very robust.
> 
> The Scurfa bars are 2.00mm thick and the ends are 1.20mm thick. The bar ends are about 3.00mm long each.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, for sharing the spring bar info. |>

I did stated, in one of the new Scurfa diver threads, long before I even preorder my M.S.17, I have the intention of ordering spare bezel insert and spring bars. And your info just firmed up my intention of doing that. Seems pretty hard to get the exact size of stock spring bars locally.

Btw, from my browser, it seems that you mean Scurfa left and Marathon right in your pic.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah I got them mixed up. I'm just getting back to Tapatalk after many years and it's even more frustrating to use now in most aspects. The picture was taken with the bars top and bottom and it rotated it for some reason. Then I mixed up left and right when I edited my post to reflect the posted orientation.

Thank you to both of you for pointing it out. I've corrected the post.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dino7 said:


> Apologies as I think it was me who suggested the strapcode bracelet ( I showed pic on my MS17) was for the SKX013 , I have gone back through my purchases ( through both Strapcode direct and Amazon Strapcode ) and it was actually the bracelet meant for the SKX023 mid sized diver that I had . Once again apologies but if you are still looking for the bracelet I had in this pic , then I am 100% it is the one for the SKX023.


Thanks bro, for the info. |>

I was guessing you're referring to another StrapCode model, likely be SKX023, which I have it too on my Borealis Estoril. But it was so difficult to have it installed in my Estoril, I probably never going to remove it again, like ever, lol.

No worries. I'll see whether I can exchange it with something else, or sell it off locally.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I feel this photo captures the blue of the DiverOne which is unusual. Love it 









This one too. In between these two i guess 
It is not a dark or deep blue. It has green to it almost like a dark version of a turquoise maybe ?


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are some. I believe the AR coating plays tricks with the eyes.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I feel this photo captures the blue of the DiverOne which is unusual. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup this one represents the color well.

I cant help but think of this one when i see the SD1 ver 2.0










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yup this one represents the color well.
> 
> I cant help but think of this one when i see the SD1 ver 2.0
> 
> ...


The bezel on this blue D1 does remind me of a faded blue vintage Tudor bezel


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for weighing in Brice, helpful...would you say the blue is similar to the sea forth blue, aside from the matte versus sunburst issue in regards to the green aspect of it? Tough and possibly unfair question i know. I understand if its apples and oranges that can't be compared.

Oh man i may slip...

Thank you everyone for sharing your thoughts!

Enjoy and have a great night


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No the blue of the seaforth and the diver one are very different. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for weighing in Brice, helpful...would you say the blue is similar to the sea forth blue, aside from the matte versus sunburst issue in regards to the green aspect of it? Tough and possibly unfair question i know. I understand if its apples and oranges that can't be compared.
> 
> Oh man i may slip...
> 
> ...


Not really. The Seaforth is a darker blue that can even appear quasi-black on some photos. 
This is a much lighter shade, flat blue with like an old Tudor faded blue color to it. 
You should just buy it and see for yourself  it's a very unique blue that i don't recall seeing before on any Watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Diver one on a Cordura strap..... the only color cordura i own so this may not be the best combo....will be a good waterproof alternative for me.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

When I first took my blue Diver One out of the container, I thought Tudor Pelagos blue but it is lighter than that and the bezel insert is definitely totally unique. I'm going to have to compare the two again to be sure. It is hard to describe (we all see color shades differently) and hard to photograph for sure. It was different than I imagined it but I'm very pleased with it and happy that it's completely different. It does complicate strap options as the royal blue Zulu I have just won't work with it, I think.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks everybody for weighing in on the blue, i appreciate the patient responses. Seems it turned out lighter than the original renders which were darker/richer. That is fine though as no one was preordering based on a render for this watch. seems you are all happy with it though which is great!

Back to my corner for some thinking!

Enjoy folks and i will try not to intrude on the fun pictures getting posted.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Thanks everybody for weighing in on the blue.....
> 
> Enjoy folks and i will try not to intrude on the fun pictures getting posted.


boatswain, you are not intruding at all! We are all having fun together and glad you are a part of our merry little band!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Hope this helps differentiate the colors a bit...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks everybody for weighing in on the blue, i appreciate the patient responses. Seems it turned out lighter than the original renders which were darker/richer. That is fine though as no one was preordering based on a render for this watch. seems you are all happy with it though which is great!
> 
> Back to my corner for some thinking!
> 
> Enjoy folks and i will try not to intrude on the fun pictures getting posted.


We want u to join the Scurfa family &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Too kind! 

I had silicone version 2 but passed it on as it wore just a tad too large and the case a little angular and I was underwhelmed by the lume and misaligned bezel. That said I knew I would be back at some point as I can appreciate the origins of the brand and the value is excellent. That one just wasn’t a long term fit. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Can anyone kindly offer a lume comparison with the skx007 as far as longevity is concerned?
I ask for the 007 compare because it’s what I have owned in the past and gives me a reference point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the blue. I was having doubt whether I should've wait and order the blue, instead of black M.S.17. But the last post above convinced me otherwise.  

Damn, should have ordered 2 sets of M.S.17 instead. :-d


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

josiahg52 said:


> Here are some. I believe the AR coating plays tricks with the eyes.


Love the blue, but afraid it will wear too small for me, especially in light of the comparison shot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Love the blue, but afraid it will wear too small for me, especially in light of the comparison shot.


I think you'd be find. It's a chunky 40mm kinda like Sea Dwellers are.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Two more untouched bad indoor cell photos to show the blue


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Did anyone order the black with yellow hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think you'd be find. It's a chunky 40mm kinda like Sea Dwellers are.


Is the new one noticeably thinner or less tall then the last generation? 
I understand both are thicker watches but Paul was aiming to shave off some height right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Brice, your last two photos capture the blue very well. Good job!


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> Is the new one noticeably thinner or less tall then the last generation?
> I understand both are thicker watches but Paul was aiming to shave off some height right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know how thick the older generations are, but this one is 14mm thick iirc. It wears very comfortable though, even with the NATO strap. Haven't had any issues with the thickness yet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Is the new one noticeably thinner or less tall then the last generation?
> I understand both are thicker watches but Paul was aiming to shave off some height right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See #331 of this thread.

Diver One - New Models - Page 34


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Just ordered the blue.

The yellow hand set with the blue is too good a combo to pass by.


Brice's great pictures and a detailed pm from josiahg52 helped me decide (thank you, gents).



Although smaller than I would like, I believe I will be comfortable wearing the watch and smiling when I put it on.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> See #331 of this thread.
> 
> Diver One - New Models - Page 34


Thank you. I knew it was in here somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Just ordered the blue.
> 
> The yellow hand set with the blue is too good a combo to pass by.
> 
> ...


Good call Matt, congrats  and you're welcome.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks bro, for the info. |>
> 
> I was guessing you're referring to another StrapCode model, likely be SKX023, which I have it too on my Borealis Estoril. But it was so difficult to have it installed in my Estoril, I probably never going to remove it again, like ever, lol.
> 
> No worries. I'll see whether I can exchange it with something else, or sell it off locally.


Just an update of my search for a suitable bracelet for my M.S.17. I exchanged the StrapCode SKX013 with their SKX023 model. Managed to find time to fit it today.






















Man, this feels much better. It's not a perfect fit though, but it's better than good enough.

Anyway, Happy 2018 New Year guys (or gals, if any).


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

New arrival. Armida A12









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> New arrival. Armida A12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, this is Scurfa Diver One thread, lol. :-d


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Bro, this is Scurfa Diver One thread, lol. :-d


Ah sorry, no pun intended.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

titusdelossantos said:


> Ah sorry, no pun intended.
> View attachment 12773905


Yeh, my, I see what you mean. You wish you would have gotten the Scurfa. I'm sorry you ended up with that Armida. Well, you have time. August will be here before you know it


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yeh, my, I see what you mean. You wish you would have gotten the Scurfa. I'm sorry you ended up with that Armida. Well, you have time. August will be here before you know it


ROFLOL!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> ROFLOL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


;-) Happy New Year my friend!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> Ah sorry, no pun intended.
> View attachment 12773905


I mean... you posted your Armida A12 on Borealis Sea Storm thread too. Borealis Sea Storm (prototype) - Page 113

So what do you mean by posting a homage of Seiko 62mas here, which are mainly Sub homages? Sorry, I'm confused.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 2.......prefer the MS17 and love it on the engineer....still deciding if the DLC will be a catch and release.....


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Really wish I had gotten in on the MS17. Missed a good deal on the SF too. Have to keep my eyes peeled and be quick on the draw.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Really wish I had gotten in on the MS17. Missed a good deal on the SF too. Have to keep my eyes peeled and be quick on the draw.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-scurfa-limited-edition-4604995.html

Duh!!!!

I just rechecked the link. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just an update of my search for a suitable bracelet for my M.S.17. I exchanged the StrapCode SKX013 with their SKX023 model. Managed to find time to fit it today.
> View attachment 12769137
> 
> View attachment 12769139
> ...


That looks awesome!! Just wondering, since the Scurfa is based on an SD, does the Tisell bracelet fits?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> That looks awesome!! Just wondering, since the Scurfa is based on an SD, does the Tisell bracelet fits?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm... good question. But I didn't bother to try it, even though I got 5 Tisell Subs, lol.

Honestly, as I'm a bracelet guy, I would very much prefer all my watches to have bracelets, if possible. So if I take a bracelet from my Tisell and if it fit my M.S.17, I'll still be one bracelet short, lol.

Moreover, although Tisell Subs are the best value Sub homage now, imo, it's bracelet "good enough" quality does not quite match the higher quality of M.S.17 case.

Lastly, I prefer the Seiko-style double-locking clasps than the Rolex GlideLock style clasps, due to my small wrist.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm... good question. But I didn't bother to try it, even though I got 5 Tisell Subs, lol.
> 
> Honestly, as I'm a bracelet guy, I would very much prefer all my watches to have bracelets, if possible. So if I take a bracelet from my Tisell and if it fit my M.S.17, I'll still be one bracelet short, lol.
> 
> ...


Well if it DOES fit, then you have a cheaper bracelet option for your future Scurfas rather than the Strapcode. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Well if it DOES fit, then you have a cheaper bracelet option for your future Scurfas rather than the Strapcode.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, yes, I understand your point of view. But I think my last 2 points worth more than the US$30 saving by getting the Tisell bracelet, no? ;-)


----------



## aagiv (Apr 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just an update of my search for a suitable bracelet for my M.S.17. I exchanged the StrapCode SKX013 with their SKX023 model. Managed to find time to fit it today.
> View attachment 12769137
> 
> View attachment 12769139
> ...


When you say not perfect, I assume you're referring to the fit of the curved end links. I can see the mis-match in profile with the lugs. How do the end links fit against the case? Tight or with some wiggle room? I'm on the fence about ordering a Diver One to put on a bracelet, but I'm not sure if I'd want to do these curved end links or a straight end link.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

aagiv said:


> When you say not perfect, I assume you're referring to the fit of the curved end links. I can see the mis-match in profile with the lugs. How do the end links fit against the case? Tight or with some wiggle room? I'm on the fence about ordering a Diver One to put on a bracelet, but I'm not sure if I'd want to do these curved end links or a straight end link.


Yes, correct. I was referring to the fit of the curve profile of end links, with the profile of the lugs.

For the end links fit against the case, there is slight wiggle (or rocking), which sometimes show a small gap of about 0.5 mm. But the broader bezel keep this flaw hidden from my view, most of the time.

I did tried the straight end links model from StrapCode too. Nope, didn't like it as much as the one meant for SKX023.

Hope that helps. 

Edit : Found the StrapCode straight lugs bracelet pics on the other Scurfa thread, I think.


----------



## aagiv (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the photos with the straight end links...that helps a lot. The "imperfect" curved ends still look much better than the straight.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

aagiv said:


> Thanks for the photos with the straight end links...that helps a lot. The "imperfect" curved ends still look much better than the straight.


Yup, it does look better than straight.


----------



## mudguard (Dec 11, 2015)

Has anyone ordered the SKX023 mid sized diver bracelet from strapcode? If so, is there any special "fitting" (e.g., grinding) needed or does it go in as is? I really would love to have the blue diver with a stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mudguard said:


> Has anyone ordered the SKX023 mid sized diver bracelet from strapcode? If so, is there any special "fitting" (e.g., grinding) needed or does it go in as is? I really would love to have the blue diver with a stainless steel bracelet.


Mine goes in as it is, with a bit of struggle using dental floss to force the spring bars into the lug holes. No grinding needed.

Diver One - New Models - Page 53


----------



## mudguard (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## mudguard (Dec 11, 2015)

Ordered Two (one black with yellow, one blue with yellow) ocean one. Cannot wait to get them in the water here in the Newfoundland (Northern) Canadian side of the Atlantic Ocean. Hey Paul, I love your designs but have you ever thought of dropping the word "watches" on the logo in the dial? I think the clean look would do the face of your watches well. Not a deal breaker at all for me as you can tell. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm very happy with this strapcode sharkmesh.

DA202017B004B-XX 
SHARK" Mesh Band - Flexi Ploprof 316 Reform










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Who else ordered this new beauty ?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

I did, and i just got notification that it was picked up by DHL. Naturally im checking tracking info constantly.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm at the beach this week so I requested delayed shipping until I get home next week. I'm looking forward to seeing this new one! I'm sure Paul has another winner on his hands ( sorry..... wrists!  )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Was so excited last week when Paul announced ordering opened Friday


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm suffering at the beach this week so the delivery on mine will be delayed until next week. :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Who else ordered this new beauty ?


I'm trying to stick to my watch buying abstinence for awhile, but this one is making me weak.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> I'm trying to stick to my watch buying abstinence for awhile, but this one is making me weak.


Resistance is futile


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Resistance is futile


Yeah right. I just ordered one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yeah right. I just ordered one.


Thanks for joining me in my weakness  so much for abstinence


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Btw, I'm checking out the new MS18 on Scurfa website. I don't see any significant difference between MS17 and MS18.

Can someone enlighten me? Thanks.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for joining me in my weakness  so much for abstinence


Lol, yup. :-d


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Who else ordered this new beauty ?


Yup. Ordered Friday. I haven't been around WUS much this year, and just happened to see the thread shortly after sales opened. Can't wait to see the the Sat Diver.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Who else ordered this new beauty ?


Oh man, Brice. What an enabler you are.

I already have the original Diver One with the ceramic bezel. But this and the blue dial are making me lose my self-control (if there's any left lol). Love the brown rubber strap. Seldom seen. But oh how it complements the dial.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got my ND513 on my wrist right now and it’s a real looker (aren’t all Paul’s watches)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sticky said:


> Got my ND513 on my wrist right now and it's a real looker (aren't all Paul's watches)


Congrats mine is on the way and closer than expected. Hope to have it before i fly out to NYC tomorrow afternoon 

Where are the pics ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Oh man, Brice. What an enabler you are.
> 
> I already have the original Diver One with the ceramic bezel. But this and the blue dial are making me lose my self-control (if there's any left lol). Love the brown rubber strap. Seldom seen. But oh how it complements the dial.


Sorry 
This is my favorite by far, ahead of the blue I have. I admit the LE MS17 is third.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats mine is on the way and closer than expected. Hope to have it before i fly out to NYC tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Where are the pics ?


Can't believe I'm wearing a new Scurfa before you and Bill. Pics of my ND513 are all over WUS but here you go.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice !! Come on Wednesday !!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Your new Scurfa looks great, sticky! Enjoy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sticky said:


> Can't believe I'm wearing a new Scurfa before you and Bill. Pics of my ND513 are all over WUS but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 13064901


Mine is here too 
Best D1 so far imho


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice Scurfa.Enjoy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mine is here too
> Best D1 so far imho


Gotta agree Brice. The blue is drool making but IMO the ND513 beats it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mudguard (Dec 11, 2015)

Anyone has some images of the Diver One Blue on a few different straps ?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Received this today ...

























































































You might have noticed, I asked for the black rubber strap, instead of the chocolate brown. And I will change to bracelet tomorrow.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Got mine yesterday, great lume & second hand hits all the marks !!

Thanks paul


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Received this today ...
> 
> View attachment 13072335
> 
> ...


Looks really good! May edge for that strap choice as well!

Just wondering, which bracelet are you intending to use?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Looks really good! May edge for that strap choice as well!
> 
> Just wondering, which bracelet are you intending to use?


Thanks bro.

It's either the StrapCode SKX023 super oyster, which I had on my MS17, or the straight edge president style bracelet I just received.

You have a great weekend.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> It's either the StrapCode SKX023 super oyster, which I had on my MS17, or the straight edge president style bracelet I just received.
> 
> You have a great weekend.


Awesome. Didn't know th StrapCode SKX023 fits. Very very tempting to try now


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Awesome. Didn't know th StrapCode SKX023 fits. Very very tempting to try now


If you have the SKX023 bracelet now, you can try it. If you're thinking of getting new one from StrapCode, take a look at mine below first.









Anyway, a pic of MS.17 with the new vintage Diver One.









Well, the older looking brother on the right that was born late... :-d


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> If you have the SKX023 bracelet now, you can try it. If you're thinking of getting new one from StrapCode, take a look at mine below first.
> 
> View attachment 13074007
> 
> ...


Amazing pieces you have there bro. 
Read that the fit may not be all too well but it looks good over there.

Was thinking of getting the blue one (yes yes, I'm late on the Scurfa boat)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Amazing pieces you have there bro.
> Read that the fit may not be all too well but it looks good over there.
> 
> Was thinking of getting the blue one (yes yes, I'm late on the Scurfa boat)


Thanks bro. Yup, these are nice pieces here. Only complain I have is they don't have matching stock bracelet.

And yes, better late than never. In fact, you're lucky to know about Scurfa now, as the quality and design are also better now. Saved you a bit of money, lol.

You have a great weekend. ;-)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hahaha. Yeah. I was sort of interested with them when Paul came up with the first version. 

But didn't really appreciate quartz watches back then. 

Now, it has come full circle and I appreciate the grab and go convenience of quartz 

You have a good weekend too!


----------



## mudguard (Dec 11, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Amazing pieces you have there bro.
> Read that the fit may not be all too well but it looks good over there.
> 
> Was thinking of getting the blue one (yes yes, I'm late on the Scurfa boat)


Were you able to use the spring bars that Scurfa provided? I tested another bracelet and it needed the smaller type of springbards which resulted in a lot of wiggle. Just curious before I purchase the strapcode bracelet.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mudguard said:


> Were you able to use the spring bars that Scurfa provided? I tested another bracelet and it needed the smaller type of springbards which resulted in a lot of wiggle. Just curious before I purchase the strapcode bracelet.


Will report back when the items arrive 

Alternatively, SWM will be able to chip in since he has the watch and bracelet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mudguard said:


> Were you able to use the spring bars that Scurfa provided? I tested another bracelet and it needed the smaller type of springbards which resulted in a lot of wiggle. Just curious before I purchase the strapcode bracelet.





jamesezra said:


> Will report back when the items arrive
> 
> Alternatively, SWM will be able to chip in since he has the watch and bracelet.


Ok, I'll chip in.

No, the stock shoulderless spring bar cannot be used. The diameter of stock is 2 mm, which cannot be fit into the StrapCode SKX023 bracelet. The StrapCode one comes with 1.8 mm dia. spring bars.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

And swapped over of bracelet ...









Very nice. Similar vibe as my Steinhart OVM. :-!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 13074875
> 
> 
> And swapped over of bracelet ...
> ...


I agree! Reminds me of the OVM!


----------



## spencj12 (Mar 30, 2018)

Here is mine, I like the brown rubber strap, but felt it would look better on a leather strap (also inexpertly posted on Diver's on Leather)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pics today ...


----------



## jjbennett (Sep 14, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if the 40mm width includes the crown please?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jjbennett said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 40mm width includes the crown please?


Nope, 40 mm doesn't include the crown. Around 43 - 44 mm, included the crown.


----------



## jjbennett (Sep 14, 2008)

Is anyone able to provide an external and internal measurement for the bezel insert please?

It looks to be a very similar design to some of the ceramic ones available for SKX007's and if this is the case, i can effectively make my grail watch with a white bezel!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

jjbennett said:


> Is anyone able to provide an external and internal measurement for the bezel insert please?
> 
> It looks to be a very similar design to some of the ceramic ones available for SKX007's and if this is the case, i can effectively make my grail watch with a white bezel!


ill measure one and post the sizes tomorrow, I doubt you will find an exact fit but you never know


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Pics today ...
> 
> View attachment 13082119
> 
> ...


I just ordered an original black with yellow hands and black rubber strap. Really like the limited edition with the white hands but I do not like the fittment of the endlinks. In the above pic, and others I have seen, the do not seem to line up, and there's a gap between the endlinks and the lugs - doesn't look very finished.

I hope the yellow hands aren't too "dig me."


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

larkja said:


> I just ordered an original black with yellow hands and black rubber strap. Really like the limited edition with the white hands but I do not like the fittment of the endlinks. In the above pic, and others I have seen, the do not seem to line up, and there's a gap between the endlinks and the lugs - doesn't look very finished.
> 
> I hope the yellow hands aren't too "dig me."


That is not a Scurfa bracelet. It's not designed to go with the Scurfa hence the gaps you mention. The watch doesn't come on bracelet


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

larkja said:


> I just ordered an original black with yellow hands and black rubber strap. Really like the limited edition with the white hands but I do not like the fittment of the endlinks. In the above pic, and others I have seen, the do not seem to line up, and there's a gap between the endlinks and the lugs - doesn't look very finished.
> 
> I hope the yellow hands aren't too "dig me."


Lol, of course the end links doesn't fit the lug well, as it is not Scurfa stock bracelet. I just make do temporary, using StrapCode SKX023 bracelet to tie me over. Hopefully, Scurfa will release stock bracelet for the new Diver One series in the near future.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

jjbennett said:


> Is anyone able to provide an external and internal measurement for the bezel insert please?
> 
> It looks to be a very similar design to some of the ceramic ones available for SKX007's and if this is the case, i can effectively make my grail watch with a white bezel!


Sorry I couldn't answer last night it was my birthday!
The outer size is 37.95 and the inner is 30.07 the problem you will come across is the thickness, it's not a thin piece of aluminium, we had some problems with the ceramic rings on previous models being smashed due to the fact our watches are worn in some rough conditions, here is a side angle picture of the insert,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

scurfa said:


> Sorry I couldn't answer last night it was my birthday!
> The outer size is 37.95 and the inner is 30.07 the problem you will come across is the thickness, it's not a thin piece of aluminium, we had some problems with the ceramic rings on previous models being smashed due to the fact our watches are worn in some rough conditions, here is a side angle picture of the insert,
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to add about the bezel insert, but Happy Birthday !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjbennett (Sep 14, 2008)

scurfa said:


> Sorry I couldn't answer last night it was my birthday!
> The outer size is 37.95 and the inner is 30.07 the problem you will come across is the thickness, it's not a thin piece of aluminium, we had some problems with the ceramic rings on previous models being smashed due to the fact our watches are worn in some rough conditions, here is a side angle picture of the insert,
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!

Thank you so much for this!

I'll probably be ordering anyway, hopefully I can then see if something fits!


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That is not a Scurfa bracelet. It's not designed to go with the Scurfa hence the gaps you mention. The watch doesn't come on bracelet


Confusing. I saw this post too and was thinking the special editions came on bracelets - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-scurfa-m-s-17-diver-one-limited-edition-4616179.html


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That is not a Scurfa bracelet. It's not designed to go with the Scurfa hence the gaps you mention. The watch doesn't come on bracelet


Confusing. I saw this post too and was thinking the special editions came on bracelets - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-scurfa-m-s-17-diver-one-limited-edition-4616179.html


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

larkja said:


> Confusing. I saw this post too and was thinking the special editions came on bracelets - https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-scurfa-m-s-17-diver-one-limited-edition-4616179.html


Paul has not yet produced a bracelet for he new diver ones. 
Anyone you see on bracelet are owners who used an aftermarket bracelet or bracelet from another Watch that "sort of fits"


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Paul has not yet produced a bracelet for he new diver ones.
> Anyone you see on bracelet are owners who used an aftermarket bracelet or bracelet from another Watch that "sort of fits"


Got it. Thanks


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I was changing straps on my MS17 and one of the spring bars made my least favorite sound and launched itself to points unknown. Despite careful scrutiny and feeling of the floor, I am unable to locate it. 

Therefore, I'd like to source the shoulder less spring bars that Paul uses for the Scurfa. Does anyone know or have any leads as to where I can buy some more?

TIA.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> I was changing straps on my MS17 and one of the spring bars made my least favorite sound and launched itself to points unknown. Despite careful scrutiny and feeling of the floor, I am unable to locate it.
> 
> Therefore, I'd like to source the shoulder less spring bars that Paul uses for the Scurfa. Does anyone know or have any leads as to where I can buy some more?
> 
> TIA.


Terry from Toxicnato has some i think


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I was changing straps on my MS17 and one of the spring bars made my least favorite sound and launched itself to points unknown. Despite careful scrutiny and feeling of the floor, I am unable to locate it.
> 
> Therefore, I'd like to source the shoulder less spring bars that Paul uses for the Scurfa. Does anyone know or have any leads as to where I can buy some more?
> 
> TIA.


they are aftermarket Rolex 5513 spring bars and we do have some spares contact Alison at [email protected] as I'm away offshore from Sunday


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

scurfa said:


> they are aftermarket Rolex 5513 spring bars and we do have some spares contact Alison at [email protected] as I'm away offshore from Sunday


Thank you! I'll contact Alison!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Terry from Toxicnato has some i think


Thanks Brice, I'll check him out!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


I just ordered one of these because of your photos! Will be a good beater watch. Scurfa seems to have a good following among dive watch enthusiasts. I didn't know about them until about a week ago so am looking forward to getting it in my hands.


----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


I just ordered one of these because of your photos! Will be a good beater watch. Scurfa seems to have a good following among dive watch enthusiasts. I didn't know about them until about a week ago so am looking forward to getting it in my hands.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bjn74 said:


> I just ordered one of these because of your photos! Will be a good beater watch. Scurfa seems to have a good following among dive watch enthusiasts. I didn't know about them until about a week ago so am looking forward to getting it in my hands.


Congrats  glad I could help


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


Brice, I fought the temptation and won this time but it seems like you lost. :-d Roll on June and the black BD 1.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sticky said:


> Brice, I fought the temptation and won this time but it seems like you lost. :-d Roll on June and the black BD 1.


I failed for sure


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I failed for sure


Me too, just ordered ! Ships tomorrow, thanks Alison !


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The Diver One is an interesting watch despite of being too much Rolex for my usual taste, is there any plan to make an auto version with for instance a Soprod movement?


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Decisions, Decisions...*

Just picked up a couple Diver Ones. Do not like the rubber straps that come with the watches - find them too thin. So, threw the black on an Isofrane - I like it. Tried the blue on a black Isofrane, but I think I like the leather better. But, I don't usually wear divers on leather. And then the third watch - not a Diver one 

I'm considering just keeping two and selling one, but I really like all three and it won't kill me to keep all three. The CWC is my daily wear, and I can see wearing the black D1 as a beater swimming, camping, diving, etc. Which leaves the blue. Really like the color but not sure how much wrist time it will get.

Thoughts?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Decisions, Decisions...*



larkja said:


> Just picked up a couple Diver Ones. Do not like the rubber straps that come with the watches - find them too thin. So, threw the black on an Isofrane - I like it. Tried the blue on a black Isofrane, but I think I like the leather better. But, I don't usually wear divers on leather. And then the third watch - not a Diver one
> 
> I'm considering just keeping two and selling one, but I really like all three and it won't kill me to keep all three. The CWC is my daily wear, and I can see wearing the black D1 as a beater swimming, camping, diving, etc. Which leaves the blue. Really like the color but not sure how much wrist time it will get.
> 
> ...


How does the CWC build compare to Scurfas ? Pricewise i would assume better quality bezel and finishing - but i havent seen the CWC live..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Decisions, Decisions...*



MadsNilsson said:


> How does the CWC build compare to Scurfas ? Pricewise i would assume better quality bezel and finishing - but i havent seen the CWC live..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compared to the Scurfas, the CWC case design is a little different (I like it), the edges are not as sharp (better finishing), the bezel is a bit more solid, and it's a little thinner. Is it all worth an extra $600+? Not sure. I picked up the CWC first. Had I purchased the Scurfa first, not sure if I would have purchased the CWC.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

My wear yesterday and today ...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm now wearing my dark blue Diver One on a Nodus watches accessory canvas/leather strap. I added a deployment clasp. I like the looks and feel of this combo until the accessory OEM bracelet is available.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Decisions, Decisions...*



larkja said:


> Compared to the Scurfas, the CWC case design is a little different (I like it), the edges are not as sharp (better finishing), the bezel is a bit more solid, and it's a little thinner. Is it all worth an extra $600+? Not sure. I picked up the CWC first. Had I purchased the Scurfa first, not sure if I would have purchased the CWC.


Much as i expected. I have always eyed the CWC but the price kept me away, now even more so. Thanks for your feedback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Too much Rolex? Am I missing something here?


cuthbert said:


> The Diver One is an interesting watch despite of being too much Rolex for my usual taste


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Decisions, Decisions...*

+1


MadsNilsson said:


> Much as i expected. I have always eyed the CWC but the price kept me away, now even more so. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> Too much Rolex? Am I missing something here?


Well, the shape of the case, bezel, insert, crown guard are unmistankely Rolex, even the Scurfa owner in the website sort of acknowledges that.

Personally I am not a fan of Rolex at all but I must admit the Scurfas are a clean and desiderable design.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Got my 4th yesterday, ND513 !!

For the small wristed these are perfect !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa this morning


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really like the blue. It's the right color of blue which is where a lot of companies go awry in selecting the right shade. Scurfa hit it right off the mark.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> My wear yesterday and today ...
> 
> View attachment 13143883
> 
> ...


Simple, was it easy to find springbars that fit the skx strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Simple, was it easy to find springbars that fit the skx strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's easy, because I used the stock spring bars that came with the StrapCode bracelet. I think every bracelet sold by StrapCode comes with it's own set of spring bars.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It's easy, because I used the stock spring bars that came with the StrapCode bracelet. I think every bracelet sold by StrapCode comes with it's own set of spring bars.


Do the spring bars fit into the Scurfa? 
I thought I tried to fit the scurfa bars into another steel strap I had but the bar was too thick for the end links and the shoulders wouldn't stay in.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It's easy, because I used the stock spring bars that came with the StrapCode bracelet. I think every bracelet sold by StrapCode comes with it's own set of spring bars.


Do the spring bars fit into the Scurfa? 
I thought I tried to fit the scurfa bars into another steel strap I had but the bar was too thick for the end links and the shoulders wouldn't stay in.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Do the spring bars fit into the Scurfa?
> I thought I tried to fit the scurfa bars into another steel strap I had but the bar was too thick for the end links and the shoulders wouldn't stay in.


The StrapCode bracelet spring bars have no issue fitting into the Scurfa.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Cheers Mate.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Do you have any more shots of that original blue in other sources of light? I'm on the fence to get one, I think I like it more than the new blue (I'm weird), but I haven't found too many shots of it in the sun, etc.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Horgh said:


> Do you have any more shots of that original blue in other sources of light? I'm on the fence to get one, I think I like it more than the new blue (I'm weird), but I haven't found too many shots of it in the sun, etc.


I actually prefer the original blue myself to the new one, although I do think the new one is a good look.

Hope my photos help, let me know if you want some more. If you go through some of the older posts there are some great photos. Jeep99Dad (bryce) and gaopa have some great photos. Be careful, Jeep is well known as a Scurfa enabler, secretly I think he is Paul's alter-ego.
































(not my photo)


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Duplicate Post


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Shockwave said:


> Be careful, Jeep is well known as a Scurfa enabler, secretly I think he is Paul's alter-ego.


Ha ha, thats true! I'm so close to being Scurfa enabled myself.

There's only two things holding me back.
- I should sell something first 
- color choice. There's too many nice options. I really need a black watch in my collection, but I have a hard time resisting his other offerings...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Does the bezel on the new diver ones have lume or not? The website says the bezel is lumed but I’m not seeing that in any of the pics online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Nevermind. I see I was just reading the description wrong. The bezel pearl has lume not the bezel numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Some cool pics from Time To Blog Watches 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Diver One









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

M.S.17 dressed up for summer


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

nemorior said:


> M.S.17 dressed up for summer


That's pretty fun. Probably not something I would ever do but I will enjoy the colour vicariously. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammond (Dec 30, 2012)

Is that on the original Diver One bracelet? How is the fit?

I had one, sold it, bought the latest D1, now hankering for a bracelet and wondering whether it's worth finding one of them again to fill the gap until Paul has the new bracelet later this year.



MadsNilsson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red weasel (Aug 7, 2013)

Loving mine. Received it this week and already think it'll be in heavy rotation!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Perfect combo with the Miller !


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Hammond said:


> Is that on the original Diver One bracelet? How is the fit?
> 
> I had one, sold it, bought the latest D1, now hankering for a bracelet and wondering whether it's worth finding one of them again to fill the gap until Paul has the new bracelet later this year.


Yes it is. Overall its an okay match but there is some vertical play in the endlink. Its good enough to wear but had i bought like this the fit would have disappointed me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Any chance in seeing the new dark blue with a date? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one 









The rubber is great but it's also nice on canvas


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

B.Boston said:


> Any chance in seeing the new dark blue with a date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is my newly arrived New Diver One ND513 Blue. I have a New Diver one Blue incoming Friday according to DHL.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digging that strap, great combo ! Care to share ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Digging that strap, great combo ! Care to share ?


Strap info?
It's made of US Airforce canvas bag from the the 60's. It's made by DrunkArtStraps


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Strap info?
> It's made of US Airforce canvas bag from the the 60's. It's made by DrunkArtStraps


Well that's sweet but next to impossible to get from what I've read here !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Well that's sweet but next to impossible to get from what I've read here !


Possible but with patience due to the wait


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn, I just received my Squale Tropic GMT (which is awesome btw) and told myself I wouldn't buy another watch for a long while. The Blue ND513 looks like it would be a great beater watch though.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Atmos312 said:


> Damn, I just received my Squale Tropic GMT (which is awesome btw) and told myself I wouldn't buy another watch for a long while. The Blue ND513 looks like it would be a great beater watch though.


Yes ! Yes it is !


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

I recieved four New Diver One watches from Scurfa this week:

New Diver One Original
New Diver One Blue
New Diver One ND513 Blue
New Diver One ND513 RD

So far I like the ND models best but that may change as I rotate through them.

Here is a photo of the New Diver One Blue and New Diver One ND513 Blue to highlight the difference in the color of the two watches...I prefer the deeper Navy blue bu tthey both are good looking blue watches:


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

I suspect that Paul has head this a lot but I will chime as well in that I would be willing to pay for a New Diver One with an automatic ETA caliber in it if he can shoehorn one in without increasing the width very much. I am VERY HAPPY with the current watches from him and understand the "affordable grab n go" market he is serving but just saying.... ;-)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I want the navy blue with date. Just saying...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Personally, I'm waiting for one in orange. Or maybe even a baby blue (yeah, I know that will never happen, but I can always hope).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, for the longest time, I just want a nice stock bracelet for my Scurfa. Because I'm a bracelet guy, I make do with StrapCode SKX023 Oyster bracelet. Still waiting hopefully ...


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, for the longest time, I just want a nice stock bracelet for my Scurfa. Because I'm a bracelet guy, I make do with StrapCode SKX023 Oyster bracelet. Still waiting hopefully ...


Bracelets are coming, that has been confirmed. I think June time frame, if I recall? I'm hoping they'll be available when the M.H. 18 is up for order, as I plan on getting one of those for sure (if I can). But it may be July or August, my memory is terrible.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Bracelets are coming, that has been confirmed. I think June time frame, if I recall? I'm hoping they'll be available when the M.H. 18 is up for order, as I plan on getting one of those for sure (if I can). But it may be July or August, my memory is terrible.


It's the Bell Diver 1 on bracelet for July, the diver one bracelet is coming later in the year, sorry for the wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I want the navy blue with date. Just saying...


And white hands like on the M.S. series.

Might be a good idea for the M.S. 19 - New dark blue with white handset and date. *wink wink nudge nudge*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

scurfa said:


> It's the Bell Diver 1 on bracelet for July, the diver one bracelet is coming later in the year, sorry for the wait!
> 
> YEAH! Can't wait Paul!


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Another of my new Scurfa collection.. the The Diver One "Original" seen here out on my back patio this evening while relaxing with a glass of wine after a long hot day long IDPA match....


----------



## stefpix (Aug 15, 2013)

OCRonin said:


> I recieved four New Diver One watches from Scurfa this week:
> 
> Here is a photo of the New Diver One Blue and New Diver One ND513 Blue to highlight the difference in the color of the two watches...I prefer the deeper Navy blue bu tthey both are good looking blue watches:
> View attachment 13205153


Hi I am considering buying one of these 2 watches. I only have a Citizen BN150 with a black face. The yellow hands are appealing for a dive watch. But I think I like the deeper blue ND than the greenish blue of the date version. But hard to tell from the photos.

Any updates? I am leaning towards the no date version, even if the yellow hands are appealing and the date version is slightly cheaper. No date seems a bit more elegant and can be used with more outfits / occasions.


----------



## stefpix (Aug 15, 2013)

OCRonin said:


> I recieved four New Diver One watches from Scurfa this week:
> 
> Here is a photo of the New Diver One Blue and New Diver One ND513 Blue to highlight the difference in the color of the two watches...I prefer the deeper Navy blue bu tthey both are good looking blue watches:
> View attachment 13205153


Hi I am considering buying one of these 2 watches. I only have a Citizen BN150 with a black face. The yellow hands are appealing for a dive watch. But I think I like the deeper blue ND than the greenish blue of the date version. But hard to tell from the photos.

Any updates? I am leaning towards the no date version, even if the yellow hands are appealing and the date version is slightly cheaper. No date seems a bit more elegant and can be used with more outfits / occasions.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

It is really just a matter of personal preference: Yellow vs. white hands; date vs. no date; what shade of blue you prefer. I have the no date blue, and the blue is deep, but somewhat subdued. I'd say it s a more versatile blue than that on the date version, which seems brighter & lighter if the pics are accurate. I have a D1SS v2 (with the ceramic(?) bezel insert) which has the yellow hands which really "pop" but also make the watch more toolish and less dressy. So, I too, would opt for the blue/no date version. The rubber straps are pretty nice (and I don't even like rubber straps) it's to go on a nato or zulu strap, and wouldn't look bad on mesh, or with, maybe, a distressed brown leather strap, I suspect, if you can do leather on a diver.


----------



## stefpix (Aug 15, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> It is really just a matter of personal preference: Yellow vs. white hands; date vs. no date; what shade of blue you prefer. I have the no date blue, and the blue is deep, but somewhat subdued. I'd say it s a more versatile blue than that on the date version, which seems brighter & lighter if the pics are accurate. I have a D1SS v2 (with the ceramic(?) bezel insert) which has the yellow hands which really "pop" but also make the watch more toolish and less dressy. So, I too, would opt for the blue/no date version. The rubber straps are pretty nice (and I don't even like rubber straps) it's to go on a nato or zulu strap, and wouldn't look bad on mesh, or with, maybe, a distressed brown leather strap, I suspect, if you can do leather on a diver.


Thank you I already have the citizen promaster that is rather toolish, so the blue no date can be dressed up. Usually I do not like rubber bands either, but these for the scurfas seem really appealing. Somehow fancier than Seiko or Orient equivalents.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Refresh my memory, are there supposed to be bracelets coming for these ?


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

CV50 said:


> Refresh my memory, are there supposed to be bracelets coming for these ?


Yes there is, the ratchet clasp is being tooled from scratch as it's not available to fit the 20mm bracelet, it's held up the delivery but I'm hoping they are ready in two months


----------

